# Recount- Kontroversen - Diskussionen.



## PARAS.ID (3. Mai 2009)

Oft hab ich es gelesen,ob hab ich den Kopf geschüttelt und nun möcht ich eure Meinung hören.

Aktueller Anlass: http://my.buffed.de/user/87389/blog/view/1971921546#1157393

In diesem Blog beschreibt eine Userin Recount als "Schwanzverlängerung" (Terminus durchaus überall geläufig auf allen Servern)
Seid ihr auch der Meinung?
Würde Euch das WoW-spielen mehr Spaß machen,ohne ständige kontrolle oder seht ihr positive Dinge in diesem Add-on,was Euch im gewissen Maße schon durchsichtig macht?

Ich würd gern eure Meinund hören. 
Vielleicht seht ihr es ähnlich, Recount als Hiflestellung und nicht als Bloßstellung oder doch ganz anders?
Gibt es ähnliche Add-ons,die Euch stören?

Discuss!

Greetz,P.ID

EDIT.: Allein der Kommentarwald hat sich ziemlich ins lächerliche gezogen,was schonweider ein diskussionspotential zeigt: "Wozu ist ein Blog da? Diskussion oder Selbstweihräucherung?"


----------



## Lord Nordmann (3. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe recount auch drauf, aber nur für Eigenbedarf um meine Leistung zu kontrollieren.
Und um vielleicht besser zu werden, wenn ich mich mit den Werten der anderen gleichen Klassen vergleiche.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Gruß
Nord*


----------



## KInstinct (3. Mai 2009)

Und wieder so ein Thema, wo wieder mal gejammert wird mit dem Schaden bzw. Heilung. Für mache Instanzen ist es ganz nett Recout oder ähnliches zu nutzen, weil ein gewisser DMG bzw. Heal nötig ist.


----------



## PARAS.ID (3. Mai 2009)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Und wieder so ein Thema, wo wieder mal gejammert wird mit dem Schaden bzw. Heilung. Für mache Instanzen ist es ganz nett Recout oder ähnliches zu nutzen, weil ein gewisser DMG bzw. Heal nötig ist.



Es jammert niemand. Ich hab meine Meinung dazu,aber diese nochnicht gepostet. 

Sie denkt sich zumindest mit deinem zweiten Satz.


----------



## Whitelynn (3. Mai 2009)

Salve

Ich halte nicht viel von recount und den anderen Programmen die den Schaden messen, da sie nie richtig stimmen. Da wenn die Daten von einen Nahkämpfer aufgenommen werden stimmen die Daten der Fernkämpfer nicht und umgekehrt!

Also meiner Meinung nach las ihn machen was er will und wo er sich bei besser fühlt, auf gut deutsch steh einfach drüber.


----------



## Maghar (3. Mai 2009)

also ich hab recount im interface integriert... 
das hatte aber auch ein grund: als paladin der allianz wollten wir austesten ob es unterschiede bei gleich equipten endstufe chars verschiedener rassen
(Draenei-paladin, Zwergen-paladin, Menschen-paladin: alle stufe 70 und identisch ausgerüstet)
das ergebnis hat ergeben das es tatsächlich unterschiede gibt. die draenei sind nur geringfügig stärker als menschen und zwerge  aber nur ganz leicht...

naja und seit diesem experiment hab ichs eigentlich nicht mehr rausgenommen insofern ist es noch drinne 
und da in raids gerne mal die frage nach nem damagemeter kommt ist es ganz praktisch wenn man eins da hat


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (3. Mai 2009)

Recount ist sehr praktisch. Man kann sehen, welche Tanks an bestimmten Bossen z.B. mehr Schaden fressen - so kann man sie ggf. durch andere Klassen ersetzen. Außerdem kann man sich mit anderen vergleichen, um sich so zu verbessern, Rotationen zu optimieren und sich gezielt Tipps einzuholen. Und das Slacken von Leuten wird auch sichbar, wenn sie z.B. in AE-Effekten stehen bleiben, wobei sich hier auch Failboat sehr empfehlen lässt.

Was ich damit sagen will: Wenn man in Raids oben mit dabei sein will (Algalon), ist es unabdingbar, dass der Raid optimal spielt und jeder das Meiste aus seinem Charakter herausholt. Recount ist u.a. ein praktisches Mittel dazu, vor allem für die eigene Detailanalyse. Ein Raid, der es sich zum Ziel gesetzt hat, Naxx zu clearen, braucht weder Kontrolle noch Recount.


----------



## PARAS.ID (4. Mai 2009)

Elendiel schrieb:


> wobei sich hier auch *Failboat* sehr empfehlen lässt.



Diesen hatten wir auch oft aktiviert,wobei sich viele auch auf den Schlipps getreten fühlten, zb. bei Satharion als nutorischer Wellen-Reiter enttarnt zu werden.
Nach dem Motto:"Hört auf meine Fehler zu zeigen"

Sollte genauso konrovers sein,wie Recount.


----------



## sTereoType (4. Mai 2009)

Maghar schrieb:


> also ich hab recount im interface integriert...
> das hatte aber auch ein grund: als paladin der allianz wollten wir austesten ob es unterschiede bei gleich equipten endstufe chars verschiedener rassen
> (Draenei-paladin, Zwergen-paladin, Menschen-paladin: alle stufe 70 und identisch ausgerüstet)
> das ergebnis hat ergeben das es tatsächlich unterschiede gibt. die draenei sind nur geringfügig stärker als menschen und zwerge  aber nur ganz leicht...
> ...


das ist aber nicht aufgrund der klasse so, denn die grundstats sind alle gleich. allerdings gehsteh ich den draenei und menschen dank racials zummindest eine anfängliche überlegenheit zu


----------



## Netdog (4. Mai 2009)

Ich finde Recount ganz gut um den Schaden bzw die Heilung zu optimieren. 

Allerdings muss ich sagen das in manchen Raids und normalen 5er Inis einfach Recount gepostet wird und einem dann nich gesagt wird: "Du machst leider zu wenig Schaden setz dich doch mal mit Spieler xy zusammen und schau wie es besser wird" sondern man einfach gekickt, nicht mehr mitgenommen oder einfach nur iognoriert wird.

Das habe ich schon oft mitbekommen doch im großen und ganzen ist recount gut zur selbstkontrolle oder zur raidkontrolle ob der Schaden stimmt.


----------



## KInstinct (4. Mai 2009)

Eine Blosstellung hatte ich gestern. 

Vorweg: Burg Utgarde NonHero; Grp: 1 Druide Tank Lvl71, 1 Pala DMG Lvl73, 1 Jäger DMG Lvl72, 1 DK DMG Lvl75; 1 Priest HEAL Lvl70.

Der DK hatte ständig nach Damagemeter gefragt und wollte eine Auswertung im Chat sehen. Naja... er wurde ferig gemacht nachdem ich es postete mit Recount. Mit 1.1k Dmg mit Lvl 75 machte er irgendwas falsch. Der Pala und Jäger hatten 1.5k Dmg und 1.4 Dmg.

Also der DK hatte da klassisch ins Fettnäpfen getreten. Aber mit Lvl 75 kann man locker mehr als 1.1k Dmg fahren.


----------



## Mafiosis (4. Mai 2009)

Ich nutze zwar Skada aber es macht ja das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde das Tool sehr nützlich, wenn man es richtig interpretiert. Damage allein ist NICHT alles beim DD. Beispiel :

Jäger wechselt seine Aura und gibt der Gruppe Naturwiederstand um sie zu schützen. Den geringeren Schaden, den die GANZE Gruppe bekommt, kann den unterswchied zwischen Wipe und kein WIpe ausmachen.
Andersrum machen viele mit flächenschaden SEHR großen Damge, dann aber bei Bossen fallen sie weit weit zurück. Wartet vielleicht ein DD kurz zum antanken lassen oder haut er sofort alles was er hat raus... 

Also ich finde man sollte alles entspannt sehen und genau abschätzen warum wer was gemacht hat. Tip: schaut bei Randoms die Leute vorher an mit denen ihr rein geht. Die Leute müssen nicht full-Epic haben, aber eine Grundausstattung kann man erwarten. Es gibt genug was man sich herstellen lassen kann um sich da nicht durchziehen zu lassen, sondern wirklich eine hilfe zu sein.


----------



## ReWahn (4. Mai 2009)

Recount ist klasse.

Anhand der Daten kan man schön erkennen, ob der jewilige dd weiss, was er tut...
(Antei verschiedener Skills am Gesamtschaden z...


----------



## Karius (4. Mai 2009)

Um aus Fehlern zu lernen ist es fast unerlässlich, wenn man nur spielen will geht es einem mächtig auf die Nerven. 
Man könnte auch vermuten, diejenigen die dort eher schlecht abschneiden, legen wenig wert darauf es auch noch unter die Nase gerieben zu bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt aber auch Massen von Spielern die nur ihr DM pushen, ohne Sinn und Verstand. Ist genauso abzulehnen. 

P.S. Wo nichts ist, lässt sich auch nichts verlängern.


----------



## Zangor (4. Mai 2009)

Man kann mit Recount aber auch Leute entlarven, die zugunsten ihres Platzes im Damage aufs Decursen verzichten und somit dem Raid mehr Schaden als Nutzen bringen. Besonders wenn es um das Entfluchen geht, haben da einige Scheuklappen auf.


----------



## Tikume (4. Mai 2009)

Man sollte es auf jeden Fall nicht überbewerten, wozu viele Wow-Spieler leider neigen.

Es ist wie so oft: Man kann etwas sinnvoll gebrauchen und man kann es missbrauchen.


----------



## Cellien (4. Mai 2009)

Für mich als DD ist dieses Addon unverzichtbar, evtl andere Skillungen testen, Rota üben/verbessern, das Eq und den Schaden von anderen DDs meiner Klasse vergleichen. 
Ein "Schwanzvergleich" ist es nur wenn man es einfach so in ner 5er Gruppe postet, und man mit nem großen Abstand 1. ist.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Mai 2009)

Es kommt darauf an wie man es nutzt (wie bei fast allem). Bei Randomgruppen in Instanzen kann es sehhhhhr nervig sein, wenn alle 5 Minuten gepostet wird "ololol, ich bin erster, ihr seid noobs!", wenn man es aber zur Selbstkontrolle nimmt ist es durchaus nützlich.

(oder in Kurzform: whatever Tikume said)


----------



## Xiuhcoatl (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hab Recount zwar auch drauf, nutze es aber eher selten, da bei mir der Grundsatz gilt: "Fällt der Boss um, war alles ok."

Mich nerven eher die Spieler, di selbst kein Damagemeter installiert haben, und nach jeder Trashgruppe alles gepostet haben wollen. Außerdem erlebe ich öfters, dass Leute ihre Klasse nicht richtig lernen, bzw spielen, weils ihnen nur noch um DMG geht. Zum Beispiel Schurken, die nicht richtig unterbrechen können, oder Jäger die sich weigern aus ihrem Aspekt des Drachenfalken auch mal rauszugehen und den Vipernaspekt anzuwerfen wenns Mana knapp wird.

Wie schon von den Vorpostern richtig bemerkt, muss man lernen Recount usw. richtig zu interpretieren; ein Mage kann zum Beispiel durchs decursen im DMG-Meter zurückfallen, hat aber aus meiner Sicht trotzdem alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Rasgaar (4. Mai 2009)

Recount ist nützlich für Eigenkontrolle.
Aber in einer Gruppe finde ich es nicht angebracht wenn da dauernd einer recount postet - ist ja meistens derjenige der aufm ersten platz ist.
Wenn man nebenbei auch noch einen Tank oder einen Heiler hat merkt man wer nur auf Platz 1 im Recount aus ist in der Gruppe / im Raid.
Das sind die Roxxors die dem Tank schon einen Instant Pyro vorausschicken auf (wenns ganz gut läuft) als First Target markiertes Ziel. Oder Diejenigen die das Gefühl haben nach einem Autohit auf
Mob 1 einer grossen Mobgruppe schon alle Trinkets zünden und alles an AE raushauen was geht. Wer nur DD spielt den scheint nicht zu interessieren dass der Tank dann im Stress ist und alle Mobs zusammensuchen muss. Ganz zu schweige vom Heiler der die DDs mit Aggro heilen muss weil die schon zu früh draufrotzen (Ich meine, nan muss ja so früh wie möglich anfangen damit man auch ja an erster Stelle ist im Recount!)....

Was auch noch dazu kommt ist der Support. Wenn ich als Vergelter bei Heigan in Naxx mithelfe beim Krankheiten entfernen, oder mal rasch ein paar Lichtblitze raushaue wenns angebracht ist, Segen des Schutzes auf einen Heiler setze wenn der grad einen Mob an sich hat.... Das ist Zeit in der ich im Recount absacke....


----------



## Karmageddon (4. Mai 2009)

Sehe Recount u.ä. auch sehr skeptisch. Klar kann man viel sinnvolles damit anstellen. Aber was Schadens und Heilwerte angeht muss man sie doch sehr vorsichtig betrachten. Gerade seitdem mit Naxx AoE zum Standardangriff nahezu jeder Klasse geworden ist. Klar fährt der Hexer dann mal eben 5k DPS nur verteilt er die auf 5 Mobs, damit bleiben noch 1k pro Mob... wenn er mit seinen vollen 2,5k die er vielleicht auf ein Einzelziel fährt auch auf ein solches draufhält, erspart dass mMn dem großteil des Raids mehr arbeit und geht mindestens genauso schnell. Der Tank kann sich auf ein Ziel konzentrieren, muss beim Rest nur gegen die Heilaggro tanken. Dadurch dass ein einzelnes Ziel schneller downgeht, müssen die Heiler weniger lang Vollgas auf den Tank geben, außerdem entfällt das eventuelle hochheilen wenn mal wieder einer der AoE-ler Aggro gezogen hat. Insbesondere am Anfang einer neuen Instanz wenn das Equip noch nicht so optimal ist macht das Sinn.
Wenn wir (was leider öfter der Fall ist in letzter Zeit) Randoms für unsere Raid suchen, ist es mir herzlich egal was die mir sagen wieviel Schaden sie machen (Naja ganz egal isses nicht, wenn sie mir vorher falsche Angaben machen hab ich wenigstens nen ordentlichen Grund sie wieder rauszuschmeißen wenn sie nix machen). Ich schau trotzdem erstmal ins Armory grob aufs Equip und die Skillung.

Was die positiven Seiten angeht (die auch der Grund sind warum ich Recount noch mitlaufen habe) so lässt sich doch wirklich gut mal die Leistung vergleichen. Insbesondere mit eingeblendetem Gesamt-Balken des ganzen Raids kann man schnell mal vergleichen wie gut man unterwegs ist (wenn man einzelne Bosse oder Mobgruppen sich anschaut und mit vorherigen Raids vergleicht). Auch wie schon erwähnt wurde die Dispell-Faulen kann man gut damit entlarven, und der Todes-Zähler is manchmal einfach nur Amüsant ("So wer ist denn heute der Quotentote?"^^). Und allein lässt sich so wunderbar mal die neue Skillung oder das neue Equip testen.

Wenn ich jedoch merke dass jemand im Raid nur auf Damage aus ist (Aggro ziehen, AoE bei gruppen wo es nicht angebracht ist, kein Dispellen, etc.) dann bekommt derjenige Ärger mit mir, ob ich nun Raidleiter bin oder nicht. Insbesondere wenn ich als Heiler unterwegs bin kommt dann unter Umständen mal jemand auf meine Healignore.


----------



## Einar (4. Mai 2009)

Wie einige sagen ist Recount oder jegliches ähnliche AddOn, welches diesen Zweck erfüllt, sehr gut, um seine eigene Leistung zu verbessern und Änderungen von Equip und Skillung am Schaden festzustellen. Und sich selber zu verbessern bei dem, was man tut, ist gut. Aussderdem sich mit anderen gleicher Klasse zu vergleichen bringt den selben Effekt.

Da ich aber noch immer davon ausgehe, dass ein 80er Char seine Klasse immerhin soweit beherrscht, dass er/sie die Talente und Fähigkeiten kennt und die Skillung einigermassen einsetzen kann, sollte eig. mehr der Equipstand ausschlaggebend sein.

Leider muss man feststellen, dass dies einfach nicht mehr möglich ist. Oft sind weder Ausrüstung noch Klassenverständnis vorhanden. Deshalb muss man sich auf sein Glück verlassen, im armory nachschauen, Eckdaten fragen oder eben nach dem dps.

Und wenn mir einer sagt, er fahre 3.8k dps, was sehr gut möglich ist, ist man immernoch misstrauisch, weil es Leute gibt, die darüber lügen. Denn es gibt Leute, die suchen als Rolle des Tanks eine Gruppe für Naxx 10ner und in der Beschreibung steht, er sei nicht critimmun.

Deshalb ist für mich Recount ein Richtmittel, um mich selber als DD zu verbessern und ein Messwerkzeug, um nach einer Instanz festzustellen, ob der was taugt.
Aber man darf nicht vergessen, dass auch andere Sachen dazuzählen wie Spielweise, Rollenverteilung, keinen Mist bauen und weiss, was er machen soll, etc.

Aber man es auch wirklich übertreiben, was aber nicht der Sinn der Sache ist...


----------



## TRC (4. Mai 2009)

Recount und Konsorten sind für mich nur ein _sehr grober_ Anhaltspunkt, wo man im Vergleich zu anderen steht.

Man sollte folgendes nicht vergessen, was auch schon erwähnt wurde:

Wenn z.B. der Retri-Pala, der sich sowieso meistens im mittleren Damage-Bereich befindet, zusätzlich zum Schaden auch noch DeBuffen oder dem Heiler oder 'nem Caster per Rechtschaffene Verteidigung 'nen Mob abnehmen oder Hand der Erlösung buffen muss, dann sind ziemlich schnell 500 DPS oder mehr weg, weil die Rota durcheinander gerät. Bei einigen anderen Klassen ist das ähnlich...


----------



## Saberclaw (4. Mai 2009)

Recount kann vieles sein:

Ein Addon zum...

...kontrollieren der eigenen Fähigkeiten (wenn zu wenig Dps, dann stimmt was net, was kann ich besser machen um mehr zu fahren und und und)

...flamen anderer, sofern man das mag, wenn diese weit unter einem liegen

...weiteren Spaß am Spiel, wenn man mit Raid-Mitstreitern um die Top 3 kämpft (was allerdings auch ausarten kann)

...Feststellen der Dps-technischen Raidtauglichkeit. Ja da gibts viele Threads drüber, aber die DPS sind in WoW das ausschlaggebende Element um jemanden im ersten Moment für geeignet oder nicht geeignet zu befinden, vergleichbar mit dem eigenen Auftreten beim ersten Date. Dennoch gilt, dass Dps keinen Skill implizieren, weswegen sich auch des öfteren top-dps-ler als Movementkrüppel entpuppen.


Ich persönlich könnte, würde ich WoW noch zocken und einen DDler spielen, nicht mehr ohne Recount oder ein anderes Schwanzvergleichaddon spielen, es gehört einfach schon dazu und es ist zur Gewohnheit geworden sich mit anderen zu messen.


----------



## Harloww (4. Mai 2009)

Hi, ich spiele den im Moment leicht overpowerten Feral Druiden. Ich bin oben im Dmg Meter. Sau gut, ich post nen blog drüber.


Ich darf sage, lächerlich. Wirklich, lächerlich. Ich spiele einen fury/arms Krieger und naja, sie waren schon fast "OP" aber muss ich darum meinen DMG posten?
Alles klar, der Raid hatte von mir guten DMG, 5% Crit als Support, Bosse sind down alle sind glücklich. "ABER BESTIMMT INERESSIERT DAS NOCH LEUTE AUSHALB DES RAIDS, ODER?! ODER?!"

Nein.

Ist halt irgendwie so dass manche Klassen im DMG oben sind, andere unten.. ist irgendwie eh von Patch zu Patch unterschiedlich. Freue mich schon auf den Blogeintrag wenn die Ferals dann die Nerfkeule abbekommen. Hahaha.


Btw, sry für die Qualität des Posts, komme grade vom "trinken".


----------



## Gorotto (4. Mai 2009)

Seht es doch einfach mal als Herausforderung, WoW ist nun mal ein Onlinespiel in Call of Duty oder Counter Strike misst man sich auch mit Tausenden anderen Spielern, wieso nicht auch in WoW? Wettkampf ist nichts schlimmes Leute, es Spornt an, es beflügelt geradezu egal in welcher Form sei es auf dem Bolzplatz wenn das Adrenalin steigt und man aufs Tor sprintet und in seinem Nacken quasi schon den Atem des Verteidigers spürt oder sei es in einer Hero Inztanz wo man sich mit dem Schurken um den ersten Platz im Recount fezt. Klar ist Recount nicht unbedingt 100% und eine Inztanzgruppe lebt von mehr als nur Purem DMG aber etwas mehr Ehrgeiz vieler Leute wäre schon zu wünschen im Spiel. Ich hatte früher oft das Gefühl in Randomsraids und Randomheros das sich einige einfach mal null anstrengen sich einfach durchschleifen lassen obwohl sie nicht schlecht Equipped waren o.ä. 
Und nachher flamen sie rum von wegen Schwanzvergleich wenn man am ende mal Recount postet und kommen noch mit Kommentaren wie "Hätte ich gewollt wäre ich 1ster gewesen"


----------



## 666doomsayer666 (4. Mai 2009)

ganz genau, immer an das gute recount, denn hey, es is schon gut als dmg bester aus ner ini rauszugehen bzw zu erkennen, wen man in zukunft aufgrund nichtmal ansatzweise zu erkennender skills besser nicht nochmal mitnimmt


----------



## Gerti (4. Mai 2009)

Wie schon gesgat, Selbstkontrolle. Mache ich soviel DMG wie immer.. wenn nein, wieso?! Neue Rota scheiße, einfach weniger Support oder man kann sich noch ein paar Stunden raid nicht mehr konzentrieren.
Auch sieht man, falls mal ein Tank verreckt, wieso er gestorben ist (10sec lang keine Heilung, Crit, 2/3 ungünstige Dinge gleichzeitig,...).
Wer wie viel Disspellt...
Das einzige wo, das Recount wirklich interessant ist, sind DMG Bosse,  bei denen man eine bestimmte DpS Zahl erreichen muss (Brutallus,...), hier ist eine der wenigen sinnvollen Stellen, wo man mal die DMG Zahlen brauch, sonst achtet man eher auf andere Sachen im Recount.


----------



## Stonewhip (4. Mai 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Diesen hatten wir auch oft aktiviert,wobei sich viele auch auf den Schlipps getreten fühlten, zb. bei Satharion als nutorischer Wellen-Reiter enttarnt zu werden.
> Nach dem Motto:"Hört auf meine Fehler zu zeigen"
> 
> Sollte genauso konrovers sein,wie Recount.


Dazu würde ich dem Spieler sagen: "Dann hör auf Fehler zu machen und zu verrecken/den Heiler unnötig viel Arbeit zu machen." - Dann brauch man auch kein Recount, um die Leute herauszufiltern, die den Movementkrüppeln den Hintern retten. Ein DD im Mittelfeld, der den ganzen Kampf überlebt ist MIR lieber (und macht mehr Schaden), als jemand der ordentlich Burstschaden macht, aber an der ersten Welle verreckt. Aber um das zu erfahren, brauch ich kein DMG-Meter.

Es sei noch dazugesagt, dass Recount auf "normalen" Rechnern (ich meine keine QuadCore-Rechner mit SLI-Verbund etc...) bis zu 20% Leistung kosten kann, da die Informationsübergabe vom Chat (Kampflog) an Recount (vor allem im 25er-RAID) ein großer Resourcenfresser ist. Also solo (Rotationstests, Skillungstests, etc...) und bis zu 10er-Raids habe ich es (manchmal) aktiviert. Im 25er nicht.

MfG


----------



## dualaud (4. Mai 2009)

Wer wirklich sehen will was passiert, sollte ein Combatlog erstellen und dies parsen und dann Analyse betreiben. Recount ist nett, um mal eben kurz bestimmte Sachen abzulesen, ohne aufwendig ein Log zu erstellen. Da die Performance von Recount aber stark abhängig ist vom Hostprogramm und der Leistung des Rechners auf dem es läuft, sind die Ergebnisse eher mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Recount frisst ausserdem unheimlich Resourcen. Jeder der Probleme mit niedrigen Frameraten hat und die Ursachen sucht sollte dieses Addon als aller erstes zum Test ausschalten.
Zum Thema 'Schwanzverlängerung' (was man ja auch zu einem Combatlogparse sagen kann) kann ich nur sagen, dass es nunmal Schadensklassen gibt, und diese wollen gerne überprüfen ob sie effektiv sind, wenn sie sonst keinen Support für den Raid zur Verfügung stellen. Dies gehört meiner Meinung nach zur 'professionellen' Beschäftigung mit der eigenen Klasse, um diese im Spiel zu optimieren. Genauso wie gewirkte Heilung, Aktivität und sonstige Fähigkeiten im Combatlog ausgelesen werden können, sollte verursachter Schaden auch nur ein Faktor einer Raidanalyse sein.
Wenn nicht alles in Grund und Boden generft wird, und die Leute nicht nur nach Guides Instanzen spielen würden, würden manche auch den Wert einer Raidanalyse in allen Facetten sehen.
Es gibt allerdings Spieler die sich auf bestimmte Zahlen etwas einbilden, und damit rumstressen. Daher sind in vielen ernsthaften Raids auch öffentliche Postings von Recountzahlen nicht erlaubt.

Jedes Werkzeug ist nur so gut wie der, der es nutzt.


----------



## Laberede (4. Mai 2009)

Gorotto schrieb:


> Seht es doch einfach mal als Herausforderung, WoW ist nun mal ein Onlinespiel in Call of Duty oder Counter Strike misst man sich auch mit Tausenden anderen Spielern, wieso nicht auch in WoW?



Vergleich hinkt. Bei CS-Turnieren mit festen Teams wird es sicherlich auch immer Spieler geben die durch ihre Aufgaben weniger Frags machen können. Es zählt halt nur der Raid.

Aber eigentlich stimm ich dir voll zu. Ein bißchen Wettbewerb macht richtig Spaß, und wenn ich bei DPS hinten liege hat es entweder irgendwelche Erkärungen oder ich muß einfach besser werden.
Und es kann mir kaum einer erzählen, er würde sich über einen Platz als Top-DDler nicht tierisch freuen.

Im übrigen kann ich aber auch ohne große Wiedersprüche sämtlichen Beträgen zustimmen. Wenn man sich ein Bißchen kultiviert verhält gibt es doch selten Gründe für Streitereien.


----------



## Tyranei (4. Mai 2009)

dank Recount hab ich meinen  Dmg als Dk von 2,1k auf 3.8k DPS verbessert (bevor Gilde meinte ich soll Tanken =D )
ich denke das wie immer ein großteil Recount dazu nutzt vernünftig an sich selber zu arbeiten. 
Klar gibts auch mal die Tage wo man alles und jeden Topen will aber gehört dazu. 

Dann gibts aber die anderen ich erinnere mich an nen Schurken der dank Recount meinte sein dmg bei Kel 25 passt nur die anderen wären zu dumm und machen zu wenig dmg.
Nur was zur Hölle nutzten mir seine dps wenn er alle melees inkl. Tank einfrostet ?!


----------



## Eddishar (4. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Man sollte es auf jeden Fall nicht überbewerten, wozu viele Wow-Spieler leider neigen.
> 
> Es ist wie so oft: Man kann etwas sinnvoll gebrauchen und man kann es missbrauchen.


Kurz, knackig, Tikume.


----------



## DruffDruff (4. Mai 2009)

Ich nutze Recount in unseren Raids um meinen Mitheilern mitzuteilen, dass sie unter Umständen zu wenig heilen und wieso sie wahrscheinlich zu wenig heilen. Ansonsten kann man nach dem ersten Bossfight recht gut erkennen wer Ahnung von seinem Char DPS technisch hat. (dafür reicht nicht der Blick auf die reinen HPS und DPS Werte)


----------



## Lebron_James (4. Mai 2009)

Also bei uns wird alles sogar online archiviert. Damit man direkt die Newbs aussortieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beispiel:
http://www.worldoflogs.com/reports/BYQNxW9...um/healingDone/


----------



## Edimasta (4. Mai 2009)

Wer Recount als "E-Penisvergleich" sieht kann nur bemitleidet werden... einem guten Raid hilft Recount wirklich einfach, Schwächen aufzudecken.
Wie ist der Dmg aufgeteilt, wieviel wird verfehlt, was ist der Hauptschadensanteil, wer kann noch mehr rausholen etc...

Auch bei Heilern hat es uns schon sehr geholfen, bei manchen Encountern die Heilzuteilung umzustellen weil unser RL sehen konnte, wer wo wie heilt.
Und schon ging es leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also man muss Recount POSITIV sehen und nutzen, dann hilft es auch.
Wer nur auf Recount schaut um bester im DMG zu sein, der hat sowieso nichts in einem Raid verloren und hält nur die ganze Gruppe auf.


----------



## Shrimp (4. Mai 2009)

Ich benutze Recount ebenfalls und bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie schlecht ich eigentlich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber prinzipiell ist es gut zu wissen, wo man steht als dd.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Mai 2009)

man sollte recount nicht posten können wäre viel besser. Und in Random inis ist so was eh kacke wen dann andere sagen du bist zu schlecht machst kein dmg und so. Ich sag immer solange die bosse liegen gibts nichts zu meckern.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Mai 2009)

recount dient für mich nur zum vergleich zwischen mir und meinen klassenkollegen. wir sind manchmal 4 hexer im raid.....durch recount können die einzelnen skillungen und rotationen gut miteinander verglichen und ggf verbessert werden.

sich mit anderen klassen zu vergleichen macht sowieso keinen sinn.


----------



## Darussios (4. Mai 2009)

Recount ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert.

Einerseits ist es positiv, um sicherzustellen, dass gewisse Mindestwerte erreicht werden und um Membern, die diese Werte nicht erreichen, zu helfen, diese Werte zu erreichen, was je nach Knackpunkt schnell oder langsam sein kann, da manche einfach einen Fehler in ihrer dmg-Rotation haben und andere einfach ein zu schlechtes Equipment.

Andererseits ist es negativ, da es manche (Ich drück es jetzt einfach mal aus Spaß wissenschaftlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) zum Vergleich der männlichen, primären Geschlechtsorgane benutzen. Außerdem wird Membern, die die Mindestwerte nicht erreichen, eher auf den Schlips getreten, indem man sie einfach kickt oder als noobs beschimpft, anstatt ihnen Tipps, wie oben beschrieben, zu geben.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Recount ist in den richtigen Händen ein sehr gutes Tool.
Da ich aber selber schon Fälle wie im Negativ-Teil erlebt habe, sind diese Hände nicht die der Community.

Mfg


----------



## Moralkator (4. Mai 2009)

ich finde es gibt 3 arten von spielern in bezug auf recount wenn wir schonmal bei Genitalvergleich sind

1. die angeber (ich stell mir da immer so nen exibitionisten im park vor xD)
boah, guck mal hier... hose runter und dann kommt so n miniwinni-würstchen zum vorschein
auch wenn mann erster im recount ist, ist das nicht in jedem fall toll.
wenn man in einer 5er ini erster von 3 700dps dds ist, dann ist man einerseits zwar erster (gz dazu) aber eigentlich trotzdem n beschissener dd... !!!

2. die whiner (mimimi ich will nicht zugepostet werden)
zum einen berechtigt, wenn der recount den chat überflutet (chatfunktion sollte man eingrenzen können)
zum anderen wollen sie mit ihren schlechten leistungen nicht konfrontiert werden. (in ihre hose gucken und whinen müssen =P)
zudem völlig lernresistent und auf dem egotrip, .... ich mache was ich will und ihr müsst mich so nehmen wie ich bin ... "Nein, müssen wir nicht!!!"

3. die analytiker (brauchen damit nicht zugepostet werden, da sie es selbst nutzen) <-hierzu zähle ich mich
sie analysieren ihre leistungen und die anderer um vergleiche zu ziehen
tüfteln herum um besser zu werden und helfen anderen besser zu werden
posten nur bei bedarf oder auf anfrage einzelnen spielern die recount ergebnisse


jemand hatte hier auch den begrif arbeitszeugnis in den chat genommen...
@all die recount spammer, überlegt, ob das was ihr postet, auch jeder sehen will und ob ihr euch mit einem beschissenen arbeitszeugnis auch hinstellt und es jedem unter die nase reibt.


----------



## Iaido (4. Mai 2009)

Tja was soll man schreiben zu dem Thema!? Natürlich erfüllt „Recount“ seinen Sinn und Zweck. Für mich jetzt zum Beispiel um zu sehen wo ich mit meiner Heilung stehe und wieso der andere Heal-Druide im Raid immer über mir steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich schau auch mal ganz gerne wie das bei den Magiern mit dem entfluchen aussieht. Letztendlich ist es aber so, dass Recount oft einfach nur mitläuft aber die Leute dieses nicht auswerten können/wollen!? Recount ist die eine Sache, jetzt bei der Heilung ist neben den farblichen Balken noch zu berücksichtigen, welcher Heiler hatte welche Aufgabe (MT heal oder Grp), Equip, wer hat wann geanhkt und oder br ausgehauen, wer hat das anregen bekommen, haben alle eine flask eingeworfen etc. Ich kann nicht einfach nur nach den farblichen Balken gehen…



  Letzendlich ist es aber bei mir zum Beispiel so, dass Recount meine Psyche beim Spiel schon sehr beeinflusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Heißt steh ich im Recount schlecht, mach ich mich selbst runter, bezeichne mich als schlechten Heiler etc. ohne die von mir eben oben angegebenen Punkte selbst zu berücksichtigen. Ist aber denke ich eine Typsache, den einen motiviert es, den anderen zieht es runter^^ Evtl. würde mir das Spielen ohne solche Dinge wie Recount mehr spaß machen, aber ich bin ja nicht blöd und weiß genau, dass es für WoW-PvE ein muss ist (solang man es richtig auswertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Evalor (4. Mai 2009)

An und für sich ist recount nen nettes Addon um sich nen Überblick über den Dmg im raid zu verschaffen. Bei der Art wie es jedoch von jedem 2ten NOOB powergepostet wird kann man schon schagen "Schwanzvergleich". Aber was diese Powerposter nie beachten ist, das es noch mehr Aufgaben in nem Raid gibt wie Dmg machen. Ich rede da von Sheepen Bannen Fearen. Ja Ichr Powerposter solche sachen registriert das Addon nämlich nicht und gemacht weden müssen sie trotzdem. Außerdem finde ich es lustig wenn ich als protpala mit solchen Leuten in ner Ini unterwegs bin und dann sehe wie die"IMBA Leute" bit Ihren 2,5k-3k Dps die immer als erstes posten dann hinter mir liegen.

Im Großen und Ganzen ist Recount nur dann nen Schwanzvergleich wenn man es powerpostenden NOBBS überlässt die nicht wissen das es noch andere Aufgaben gibt.

In diesen Sine, viel Spass beim lvln raiden etc. euer heiliger Sandsack Evalor^^


----------



## dergrossegonzo (4. Mai 2009)

Recount ist wie viele Addons erstens überflüssig und zweitens macht es den Spielspaß kaputt.

Vor allem war WOW mal ein Spiel zur Unterhaltung. Man ist in Instanzen gegangen um einmal ganz
in Ruhe etwas schwerere Gegner zu bekämpfen und in einer Gruppe mit ihrer bekannten Dynamik
zu spielen.
Damals war halt vorne ein Tank, hinten wurde geschaft, ein Schurke hat einen Gegner kurz ausgehebelt
und so weiter. Man ist langsam und umsichtig vorgegangen und so eine Instanz hat dann auch den ganzen
Abend gedauert. (oder zwei, wenn ich da so an die Blackrocktiefen denke...)

Mit BC wurde das alles schon ein wenig "gestrafft", zwei Instanzen am Abend - kein Problem.

Mit WotLK wurde er dann zu Perversion. Wir haben am ersten Abend schon mal eben den Nexus, Burg Utgard
und An´Kahet gemacht - mehrmals...

VF - 20 Minuten und das auch nur, weil die Tore nicht schneller öffnen. Andere gehen ähnlich fix.

Was steht den ganzen Abend im sng ? "Suchen noch DDler für schnellen **** Run. 3 K DPS min. ich will schnell durch"

Ich hatte jetzt eine Random Obsi 25. Was kam als erstes "3,5 K DPS min. wer das nicht schaft, raus." Dann kamen 
die üblichen "lol, nur 3,5 K ? Soll ich eine Waffe ablegen ?^^"  _(Ach ja, dieses lol Typen waren am Ende alle nur im Mittelfeld)_

Ich bin nur so weit abgeschweift um mal aufzuzeigen, was aus WOW wurde. Irgendwie ist das so eine Art "Leistungssport" für Sesselpuper
geworden. Wenn man schon E-Sport liest, sollte man eigentlich einen Lachkrampf kriegen. Und WOW will ja unbedingt in die Ecke rein.

Recount wäre ein gutes Tool, wenn es nicht ständig missbraucht werden würde. Am Dummie in IF die neue Ausrüstung testen, klar.
Für sich selbst sehen, wo man im Raid steht, natürlich.

Als "***verlängerung und zum kompensieren eigener Unzulänglichkeiten - *NEIN*

Aber der Zug ist abgefahren. WOW hat seine Unschuld längst verloren. Und ein Spiel ist es auch nicht mehr. Für sehr, sehr viele.


----------



## Duko (4. Mai 2009)

also ich nutze recount auch und kann nur sagen das es für mich ein sehr nützliches addon ist

ich kann damit vergleichen wie viel dmg ich mache und wo ich in der gruppe stehe (ist man gerade so über den tanks oder unter den top 3)
so kann man feststellen ob man vielleicht irgendwas falsch macht und man vielleicht seine rota verbessern sollte

auserdem macht es auch mega spaß sich mit den 3 top dds um den 1ten platz zu zanken
(allerdings sollte man keinen wipe riskieren weil man nicht mehr entflucht usw.)

es ist auch ein sehr gutes tool um neue items zu testen (zb. bin ich mit einem neuen trinket von platz 4-6 auf platz 1-3 dmg katapultiert worden, und hab den anderen in dem fall ele schami sowas von abgehängt das er gleich mal neu gesockelt hat, was wieder einen dmg zuwachs für den ganzen rai zu folge hatte)

was hier viele schreiben das sie auf grund der statistik leute aus dem raid schmeißen hab ich persönlich (zum glück) noch nie erlebt

für mich ist es nur ein addon mit dem man sehen kann wo man im raid steht, man muss aber berücksichtigen das der dmg schnell mal in den keller gehen kann wenn man zb zwischendurch mitheilen (in ulduar oft der fall) muss, oder auch entfluchen muss


----------



## Buffey (4. Mai 2009)

> Meine Meinung wurde,weil sie nicht der Autoren-meinugn entsprach- im Buffedblog gelöscht.
> 
> 
> EDIT.: Allein der Kommentarwald hat sich ziemlich ins lächerliche gezogen,was schonweider ein diskussionspotential zeigt: "Wozu ist ein Blog da? Diskussion oder Selbstweihräucherung?"



Ähm erstens, ich hab garnix gelöscht oO Deine Komments stehen doch alle noch drin oO

Zweitens, es war ein absolut humoriger Blog mit einem ganz großen Augenzwinkern.
Wenn Du zum Lachen in den Keller gehst und die Selbstironie nicht erkannt hast, tuts mir leid.

Ach ja und zum Thema "wozu sind blogs da"... es ist MEIN Blog, da kann ich schreiben was ich will. und wenn ich mich selbst beweihräuchern will kann ich das tun. (genauso hab ich das übrigens auch geschrieben) Oder gibt's hier sowas wie ne Blogpolizei? Ich kenne auch kein Gesetzt das sagt: in Blogs düfen nur hochintelektuelle Diskussionen geführt werden. BTW.. zwei blogs weiter gibts tatsächlich ne Diskussion, zu der auch schon viel geschrieben wurde.
Also, wenns Dich stört, dann lies halt die Spaß-Blogs nicht, sondern nur die ernsthaften. Verschwendete Energie *schulterzuck*

Zu Recount: Ich finds in Raids übrigens sinnvoll, in 5er inis ist es für mcih nicht mehr als ein Poser-Addon.


----------



## Lari (4. Mai 2009)

Recount ist die visuelle Aufbereitung vieler Daten aus dem Kampflog. Dazu zählt neben dem gemachten Schaden und dazugehörigen Mittelwerten (ja, DPS schimpft man das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auch das Brechen von CCs, Tode von Mitspielern oder die Heilung. Dazu zwei Beispiele, warum ich Recount als empfehlenswert halte:

Beispiel 1:
Naxxramas 25, Flickwerk, Standardvariante 3 Tanks, je zwei Heiler pro Tank. Ohne Recount müsste man auf die Selbsteinschätzung der Spieler vertrauen, was ihre "Healpower" betrifft. Mit Recount bekommt man nach einem Wipe genau gezeigt, welche Heiler man zusammenpacken sollte, um je nach Tank die erforderliche "Healpower" zu erreichen. Ich denke ihr versteht, was ich meine.

Beispiel 2:
Erstes mal vor Auriaya gestanden, wir wissen: Pull ist knifflig. Ok, mal ausprobiert, Maintank pullt, Wipe. Erste Analyse: Immens viel Schaden durch die Katzen. Also schlaugemacht und gemerkt: Ok, auseinander pullen, Maintank Auriaya + Katze und 2nd Tank eine Katze. Probiert, Wipe. Durch Recount und die "Tode"-Anzeige auf den Trichter gekommen, dass dieses Anspringen nicht geschehen darf. Nach ein paar Versuchen auch die richtige Taktik ausgetüftelt und den Boss umgenatzt.

In Randomgruppen sollte man einfach hinnehmen, dass viele Recount als Schwanzvergleich ansehen. Denn mehr ist der Schadensvergleich oftmals nicht, vor allem in den normalen 5er Instanzen. Da macht man als Shadow kaum Schaden (2k~) weil sich der Schaden mit der Zeit aufbaut. Im 25er Raid sind es dann an Thaddius 7,2k~.
Einfach ignorieren, und eventuell enttarnt man ja mal eine "Gruppenbremse" (schon 700 DPS Jäger in einer Hero-Instanz gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Draelia (4. Mai 2009)

Es kommt voll und ganz drauf an, wie Recount benutzt wird. Ne Schwanzverlängerung ist es, wenn man ausschließlich auf die Damage-sEite schaut, und die als gottgegeben hinnimmt. DAS IST DRECK!

Mal so als Beißsiel: Ich bin Leiter der Heielr in nem Raid, und will natürlich dass meine Schäfchen ihren Job tun. In erster Linie haben wir die Regel: liegt der Boss im Dreck war "die Gruppe" gut genug. Die Heielr sind allesamt in der Liste, und Stammhirndenker unter den Nutzern würden den Disziplinpriester erstmal anhacken, warum der nich richtig geheilt hat. Wenn man aber guessed absorps drauf hat, erkennt ein geleehrtes Auge schnell, dass der Diszi über die Absorptionen plus Heilung direkt schnell mal ganz nach oben rutscht. 

Man kann Todesursachen einserhen, und das nopch relativ detailliert. Ich schaue, wer wieviel entzaubert hat, um ein paar Leuten ans Herz zu legen, da mehr draufzu achten. und und und. Schlussendlich ist das Teil genial, um als Heiler zu sehen, welche Zauber was für nen Critproc haben. etwas was die Hälfte der Nutzer nicht kennt, da ja Seite eins gottgegeben ist. 

So ist das aber, wenn Leute sich den Krempel nich anschaun, den sie installieren. 

Bei uns gibt es recht harte Kritik, wenn jemand iiiiirgendwas aus dem Teil öffentlich postet, und das zu Recht. Wir diskutieren dass im kleinen aus, oder gar nciht. Ich nagel doch meine Kumpels nich an die wand, nur weil einer weniger macht als andere, besonders wenn der Boss XY trotzdem umkippt.


----------



## viehdieb (4. Mai 2009)

Ich benutz recount eigentlich nur für mich. Sprich ich steh an der Puppe und schau wieviel Schaden ich mach. 

Auch in Inis und Raids schau ich für mich wieviel DMg ich gemacht hab. Posten tu ich es nur wenn es ausdrücklich gewünscht wird.

Wenn ich irgendwo hin mit will und nach den Dps gefragt werde hab ich damit kein Problem, bei den Tanks wird ja auch auf LP geschaut.

Wenn man dann aber bei BU hero (oder heros allgemein) nach den DPS gefragt wird muss ich schon ein wenig grinsen. Einer aus meiner Gilde wurde letztens nicht nach Nexus Hero Random mitgenommen weil er noch keine Epics hat. Sowas ist natürlich übertrieben. Irgendwo muss man ja sein Zeugs herbekommen und Nexus geht auch (meiner Meinung nach) ohne Epics.

Wie vorhin schon einige geschrieben haben. Es ist ein nützliches und gutes Addon solange es entsprechend angewandt wird.


----------



## Anburak-G (4. Mai 2009)

Ich habe Recount auch instaliert und finde es sehr nützlich.

Wie manche schon geschrieben haben, kann man damit nicht nur die dps sehen sondern auch Heilung und Entfluchung.

Zur Kontrolle finde ich es deshalb sehr, sehr praktisch....

Aber posten kommt für mich nur in den seltensten Fällen in Frage....

Wenn Boss liegt, liegt er, da ist egal wer wieviel dps gemacht hat^^


----------



## Nebola (4. Mai 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Also ich habe recount auch drauf, aber nur für Eigenbedarf um meine Leistung zu kontrollieren.
> Und um vielleicht besser zu werden, wenn ich mich mit den Werten der anderen gleichen Klassen vergleiche.
> 
> Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> ...



/sign

Wenn jemand aus dem Raid fragt, dann poste ich das auch aber sonst nicht.


----------



## Karius (4. Mai 2009)

Buffey schrieb:


> Oder gibt's hier sowas wie ne Blogpolizei?



*Lalü Lala* 


Es gibt sogar ne Spezialtruppe: Die gefürchtete SRAA-Einheit. (Ständig Recount und Armory Analysieren)


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Mai 2009)

Die Frage ist doch einfach:

Beherrschst du recount oder beherrscht recount dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will sagen:

Nutzt man recount analytisch um seinen Char zu verbessern (egal ob heal, DPS oder sontwas) ist es ein schönes Tool
Nutzt man recount weil man der Meinung ist sich über DPS Werte profilieren zu müssen, führt das zu DD Aggroschleudern und nicht zu  Teamplayern.

Is wie mit nem Küchenmesser, kannst damit Brot scheiden oder deine Mitmenschen meucheln.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (4. Mai 2009)

ich bin zweigeteilt - einerseits ist es ein penismeter, auf das meistens mehr geachtet wird als auf das omen. andererseits kann man recount auch nutzen um sein spiel zu verbessern, wie z.b. an der übungspuppe oder auch gucken, welche zauber die anderen heiler gerade bei dem bosskampf benutzt haben und wie sich das auf die gesamtheilung ausgewirkt hat.


----------



## Ceilyn (4. Mai 2009)

ich finde recount eigentlich recht interessant, ich habs auch auf meinem rechner bei den addons dabei .. und schau auch mal nach, wie meine dps oder mein heal so war .. 

man sieht doch recht schnell wer in der raid einfach dumm rumsteht oder wer sich wirklich etwas muehe gibt. 
klar es gibt leute die letzte sein muessen.. aber wenn alle eng bei einander sind, dann weiss man, das es gut lief.

ich hab gestern bspw gesehen, dass es schon zwei priester in der raid gibt, die mehr ulduar equipment haben als mein dudu und da auch schon ueber mir sind im heal meter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber da streng ich mich gleich nochmal mehr an um oben zu bleiben ^^


----------



## Sethia (4. Mai 2009)

Ich nutze Recount...

a)
Ich nutze Recount um meine Leistung (als Heal) zu überwachen und gegebenenfalls zu optimieren. 

b)
Ich nutze es um meine Healleistung gegenüber anderen zu rechtfertigen, kleines Beispiel dazu:

Letze Woche war ich Random-Hero im alten Königreich und wir hatten direkt beim ersten Boss mehrere Wipes. Daraufhin wurde ich angemault, ich würde zu wenig heilen und sowieso schuld an dem ganzen sein, mit der Begründung ich hätte keine Epiqs (hab nahezu komplett blau - 200) am Mann und meine 17500 Mana seien zu wenig. oO

Der Tank meinte er habe 0 Heilung bekommen, dann muss ich einfach Recount posten... und siehe da, 250k auf den Tank und jede Menge auf die DDs. Entzauberungen auch jenseits von Gut und Böse und auf der Aktivitätsseite ebenso vorne.

DPS von allen (!) unter 1000... sry, aber da kann ich dann auch net anders als den Kopf schütteln, Recount spammen und mich über solche Frechheiten aufzuregen.

c)
Klar, ich nutze es auch um mich zu erfreuen, wenn ich im Raid vor anderen Heilern stehe. Allerdings dann nur für mich, nicht um andere blosszustellen oder gar anzugeben.

----

Fazit: Recount ist für mich ein unverzichtbares Tool.


----------



## Sotham (4. Mai 2009)

Also ich persönlich finde Recount immer sehr nützlich, schön ist auch immer wieder wenn ich als Tank in einer Heroini den größten Gesamtschaden fahre und von den DPS vor irgendwelchen imba DD bin. 

Ich freu mich dann für mich und die Kiste ist gut. Doof wird es dann, wenn einer der DD noch einen Auszug sehen möchte und anfängt zu flamen. Ich hab nichts gegen Leute, die einen geringen Schaden fahren (naja okay, mit 1k DPS ist der HDZ4 Timerun auch nicht schön), allerdings finde ich es immer zum kotzen, dass gerade die mit wenig Schaden dann auch noch frech werden. 

Als Vergelter war es für mich recht hilfreich, da ich erst seit kurzer ZEit auch den Paladin als DD speile. So konnte ich Equip vergleichen, Sockelungen oder Glyphen testen.

Für meinen Hexer ist Recount ein Albtraum, denn er ist nicht gut ausgestattet und beim Trash sind die mops immer viel zu schnell tot.


----------



## KingKloete (4. Mai 2009)

Naja.... das diskussionspotential von recount war schon auf seite 1 aufgebraucht...

Fakt ist nunmal es gibt die "annehmbaren" Spieler, die von mir aus auch mal ein recount posten wenn sie meinen, dass es verbesserungsbedarf bei einem oder mehreren Mates gibt. Für sowas ist die vielfältige Reportmöglichkeit von Recount Gold wert!
Es hilft fehler einzelner Spieler aufzuzeigen (wenigstens Theoretische zahlen) und hilft dem Raidleiter ungemein, da man nicht nur auf die spieler und ihre aktionen achten muss.
Diese Spieler wollen sich noch nicht durch ihre DPS aufgeilen sondern posten auch das recount wenn sie auf platz drölf sind. Ergo -> keine Penisprotese sondern (um beim Genitalbeispiel zu bleiben) eher eine Art Sack-Kontrolle.... is noch alles ok da unten? --> recount ---> ah gut ^^

Dann gibt es noch die Imba "ich bin vor dem tank am mob und hau meine ganzen CDs raus noch bevor überhaupt der pull freigegeben wurde" Spieler.
Hier dient Recount wirklich als Schwanzverlängerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 diese Spieler profilieren sich durch ihren "imba" schaden und sind die ersten die schreien wenn jemand weniger DPS fährt als sie... schließlich muss der Fehler ja dann an ihm liegen... Ob dieses denken nun aus dem vereinfachten klassendenken (Heiler heilt soviel wie möglich, tank tankt so viel wie möglich und dd pew pewt so viel wie möglich) resultiert oder einfach nur aus einem verzerrten Wettbewerbsdenken sei nun mal dahingestellt... meine meinung zu diesem Thema ist jedoch die selbe wie früher (da wars jedoch noch das BÄM! addon das mich genervt hat^^), wer ungefragt Recount spammt um zu zeigen dass er der Uberplayer is, der wird meine gruppe schneller verlassen als ein Hexenmeister der meint sein Cpt. Blaue Wolke kann Naxx 25 durchtanken und braucht nichtmal Heilung... (lebenslinie ftw -.- )


----------



## Skusselbutt (4. Mai 2009)

im Raid zur Optimierung - klasse

bei Randoms zum Schwanzvergleich - sinnfrei. 

Gratwanderung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thewizard76 (4. Mai 2009)

*Ich benutze Recount um eine neue Skillung zu analysieren.*
Wenn ich meinen Heildruiden nehme. Den hatte ich geskillt und dann ab in ne Ini.
Nach der Ini habe ich geschaut welche Heilung wie viel von der gesamtheilung ausgemacht hat.
Danach dann den Talentbaum angeschaut um zu sehen ob ich Punkte falsch verteilt hatte und siehe da es waren welche Falsch.
Als Talente verlernen und wieder neu vergeben mit den vorher vergessenen werten.
Wieder rein in die Ini und siehe da das Heilen ist total entspannt wenn die dd´s nicht nur auf den Penismeter schauen sondern in erster linie auf Omen achten.

*Ich sage zu Beginn einer Ini ´der Gruppe immer das sie den Penismeter ausmachen sollen und Omen an.*Meistens hilft das um Wipefrei durchzukommen.
*Nicht der Einzelne (John J. Rambo) sondern die Gruppe gewinnt.*Wenn jeder seine Fähigkeiten ausnutzt die er hat auch wenn er dadurch im Schaden abfällt dann läuft alles besser.
z.B.
Hat man einen Jäger dabei und ein Mob rennt auf den Heiler und der Jäger ist schnell genug und setzt Irreführung sofort auf den Tank dann aht der Heiler kein Problem. Oder er legteine Falle vor den Heiler kommt ein Mob ist der eingeeist.

Schurke z.B. im Nexus ist da die alte die einen rumwirbelt und die dann abbilder von sich erschafft.
Diese abblider hauen regelmässig einen Blizzard raus den der Schurke schön mit seinem Tritt unterbrechen kann und schon hat der Heiler weniger zu tun.
Wenn ich mit meinem Schurken da drinnen bin dann mache ich das immer weil man schneller voran kommt.
*
Dazu kommt ja noch das bei einer 5er Gruppe 5 unterschiedliche Ergebnisse zu sehen sind wenn jeder seines postet und manchesmal sind es enorme abweichungen habe es in der gilde getestet. alle hatten am anfang zurückgesetzt und nach der ini waren dann abweichungen von bis zu 600dps.*
_*Fazit:*_*
Zum analysieren seines eigenen Chars vollkommen in Ordnung aber um die Teile zu vergleichen absolut unnötig*


----------



## jay390 (4. Mai 2009)

Also ich halte Recount auch für ein sehr nützliches Tool. Natürlich gibt es echt viele Leute die das, speziell in Heros, posten um die anderen fertig zu machen. Aber ich persönlich sehe das als ansporn wenn ein anderer DD nur ein bisschen mehr dps fährt als ich. z.B. gestern in Feste hc, da war ein DK der full T7,5 hatte, gleiche skillung wie ich, ca 300dps hinter mir, bei sowas freut man sich natürlich ziemlich.

Der eigentliche Zweck von Recount ist meiner Meinung nach aber zur Analyse von Fehlern, Vergleichen von DPS aber auf KEINEN FALL zum Schwanzvergleich. 

Ist halt für viele nur zum "angeben" da, aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith meint, dass ich eigentlich kein Mensch bin, den sowas gleich runter haut, wenn mal einer ein bisschen mehr Schaden macht als ich. Im Gegenteil ich quetsche meinen Char dann umso mehr aus. Aber DPS ist nicht alles, wenn man dafür dann alle paar Sekunden die Aggro von den Mobs hat, der healer dadurch noch mehr heilen muss und der Tank, eh schon im Stress, schauen muss, dass er die Mobs wieder spottet.


----------



## Shubunki (4. Mai 2009)

REcount is der letze Dreck!... ich hasse diesen Schwanzvergleich mitten im Raid. Die ersten Bosse liegen, also bis hierhin ein Erfolg, dann werden Leute aufgrund von recountdaten gekickt. So ein Schwachsinn! ..entscheident is doch der Erfolg. Wir er erreicht  wurde, is völlig banane. Abgesehen davon: Wie sollen denn Leute zu vernünftigen Equip kommen, wenn nicht durch Raids.


----------



## Drakonis (4. Mai 2009)

recount ist ein nützliches tool, um vorgänge im raid zu analysieren.

combatlog um nach dem raid die sachen genau auszuwerten.

ich war letztens mit meinem twink mt im 25er naxx random. wir haben unglaublich 10 trys gebraucht, bis der boss lag. ohne recount würde der heute nicht liegen.

durch recount conte die heilereinteilung dann optimal organisiert werden. das einer der heiler dauernd dc hatte, konnte man leider nicht beeinflussen.

warum recount so toll fürn raid ist? weil ich spieler nicht nach ihrem equip einschätze, sonder was sie daraus rausholen. wieviele vollhonks laufen durch die gegend mit t7,5 komplett und werden von nem rare/epiqu spieler gleicher klasse/skillung abgezogen.

oder bestes beispiel 2 vergelter im raid, selber equipstand. der eine fährt 6000dps der andere gerade mal 3000. wtf?

vergleich der skillungen und nachfragen ergab, das der eine halb pvp gespect war, bei nem encounter, wo jedes bischen schaden zählt. -> wurde abgestellt. ohne recount wäre das nicht aufgefallen.

recount ist nen gutes tool, um seine eigene leistung zu verbessern oder um sich mit anderen seiner klasse zu vergleichen.
vergleiche wie: "ich fahr mit meinem mage 1000 dps mehr als du mit deiner eule" usw sind dagegen total sinnfrei.

und generell gilt overall dmg/hps usw ist uninteressant, es zählt nur, was am encounter gefahren wurde.


----------



## Dexron (4. Mai 2009)

recount pro und contra.....


ich finde es hilfreich als SELBSTKONTROLLE wenn ich nen DD spiele, kann aber auch selber unterscheiden ob viel flächenschaden gefahren wurde oder nur einzelgegner bekämpft wurden, um auch und ÜBERHAUPT eine meinung über meine stärke zu finden. gruppenvergleiche sind oft eher sinnlos.

hilfreich finde ich oft die anderen werte, die recount wiederspiegelt. wer z.b. entflucht hat und somit seiner aufgabe für den jeweiligen bosskampf auch nachgekommen ist. das ist wichtiger als die reinen DPS, wobei ich den SCHADEN-WERT noch wichtiger finde als die DPS.

was gar nicht geht: HPS. ich denke aber, die heiler wissen warum dies nicht geht. und mit zusatzplugin was den absorbierten wert anzeigt, muss man erst selber alle daten zusammen rechnen um eine aussage treffen zu können. wobei, wenn der raid geschafft worden ist, ist es egal wie die HPS waren, ebenso die DPS.

fazit: recount ist nett, leider zu oft als penismeter missbraucht, lohnent sowieso nur ab grösseren gruppen.


mfg


----------



## PARAS.ID (4. Mai 2009)

Lebron_James schrieb:


> Also bei uns wird alles sogar online archiviert. Damit man direkt die Newbs aussortieren kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bei uns wird es auch online archiviert um die Raids im Nachhinein auszuwerten und vlt. die Tanktaktik zu optimieren.


ZB.: Wir haben gestern den Rat der eisernen auf 25er gelegt und dabei mehrere Tankrotationen, bzw. Varianten benutzt,die nun im nachinein ausgewertet werden. Also: Welcher Tank (Druide usw.) sollte zb Sturmrufer tanken.

*EDIT.:* Ich find dieses Online-Toll wirklich nützlich. so sieht man auch,wieviel Trys unsere Realm-Tops an aktuellen encounter brauchen,wenn sie sie hochladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lest ihr eigentlich wirklich Recount? Seht ihr nur den Damagemeter oder klickt ihr zb. auch (wenn ihr selbst Schurke seid) auf andere Schurken um zu sehen,welche Combos sie benutzen? benutzt ihr es,um herrauszufinden,ob ihr uoft vor einem Gegner standet (Parriert oft der gegner) ,oder ob ihr  zu wenig Trefferwertung habt (Ihr verfehlt oft)?


----------



## PARAS.ID (4. Mai 2009)

Buffey schrieb:


> Wenn Du zum Lachen in den Keller gehst und die Selbstironie nicht erkannt hast, tuts mir leid.



Don't mess with the Keller.



> Ach ja und zum Thema "wozu sind blogs da"... es ist MEIN Blog, da kann ich schreiben was ich will. und wenn ich mich selbst beweihräuchern will kann ich das tun. (genauso hab ich das übrigens auch geschrieben) Oder gibt's hier sowas wie ne Blogpolizei? Ich kenne auch kein Gesetzt das sagt: in Blogs düfen nur hochintelektuelle Diskussionen geführt werden. BTW.. zwei blogs weiter gibts tatsächlich ne Diskussion, zu der auch schon viel geschrieben wurde.
> Also, wenns Dich stört, dann lies halt die Spaß-Blogs nicht, sondern nur die ernsthaften. Verschwendete Energie *schulterzuck*
> 
> Zu Recount: Ich finds in Raids übrigens sinnvoll, in 5er inis ist es für mcih nicht mehr als ein Poser-Addon.



Dann liest du offensichtlich falsch. Mit Beweihräucherung meinte ich nicht deinen Blog,sondern die Reaktionen. Schreibt jmd. was ernst gemeintes dazu kommt die gummibärenbande aus mybuffed.de und meint einen verhöhnen zu müssen. 
Und da in dem Moment der Keller unerreichbar war,war ich dementsprechend wenig zum Lachen aufgesetzt. Ich hoff du verstehst das.

Die Diskussion darüber ist übrigens für mich nun beendet,da dieses Thema einen ernsthafteren Hintergrund hat, danke für dein Verständnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teklara (4. Mai 2009)

Ich spiele eine heilende Paladina und für mich sind recount, mehr noch aber webstats sehr wichtig. Wichtige Ausrüstungsentscheidungen hängen sehr davon ab, welche Aktionen ich bei welchem Boss wie oft einsetzte. Die genaue Analyse darüber kann ich unmöglich ohne Aufzeichnung mal so nebenbei während des Spielens leisten, sondern brauche eine exakte Kampfstatistik, die ich im Nachhinein betrachten kann. Häufig ergeben sich dann doch andere Ergebnisse als das Bauchgefühl während des Kampfes hätte vermuten lassen.


----------



## SixNight (4. Mai 2009)

Recount ein Must Have für jeden Raider(RAID LEADER)

1.Man sieht wer viel Entzaubert
2.Unterbricht
3.Schaden macht
4.Heilt (auch overhealt weil nicht immer kann man das fehlende leben füllen.)
-----------------------------------
Diese punkte lassen einen Leader schonmal wissen ob seine Mitspieler auch Aktiv mit machen und selbstständig handeln .
Außerdem kann man sehen mit was man (oder andere) am meisten schaden machen und welche attacken genutzt werden so kann man wenn andere es falsch machen tipps geben damit sie es besser machen.
Ein anderes sehr cooles feature ist schaden genommen da sieht man mal wer von den tanks im raid eig. am meisten schaden frisst um für die zukunft sicher zustellen welche der 4 Klassen tanken sollen. Um z.b 1 heiler weniger mit nehmen zu müssen.

In Heros oder Random Raids Heal und Dmg Meter zuposten ist Schwanzvergleich.
Das Oben gennante ist nur um zu sehen wer wirklich gut tasten drücken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG


----------



## FakeEpix (4. Mai 2009)

Ich habe Recount und benutze es um mich zu verbessern.
Was mich ankotzt ist wenn irgendwelche Leute meinen es mitten im Raid zu posten (was öfters mal dazu geführt hat das Leute mit weniger DPS gekickt worden sind).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Restmüll (4. Mai 2009)

Recount als Hilfestellung für RL im Raid schon recht sinnvoll wenn richtig genutzt und die Werte richtig gedeutet.

Recount als reiner Schadensmeter nach dem Motto "Wer ist die Imba - Nummer 1 in der Gruppe" völlig fehl am Platze, da der Schaden nichts über den Char bzw. das Beherrschen des Chars aussagt. 

Recount zum überwachen des eigenen Schadens-/Healoutputs und zum optimieren von z. B. der Rotation völlig in Ordnung.

Das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## ikarus275 (4. Mai 2009)

Moralkator schrieb:


> 1. die angeber  ...
> 
> 2. die whiner ....
> 
> ...




Naja.. ich spiele ein Spiel. Was ist WoW für dich ?


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Mai 2009)

Mafiosis schrieb:


> Finde das Tool sehr nützlich, wenn man es richtig interpretiert. Damage allein ist NICHT alles beim DD....


/sign
Ich hab kürzlich irgendwo im Forum einen Beitrag gelesen, in dem ein Schami ernüchternd (sinngemäß) feststellte: "ich halte meine Buffs oft nicht am Laufen. Die Sekunden, die ich dafür brauche, sind Sekunden, in denen ich nicht BÄM BÄM machen kann... und das fällt mir im Recount auf die Füße"
Auch Mobs, die sich einen zufälligen Spieler suchen und ihn sekundenlang aus dem Kampf nehmen, verfälschen letztlich das Recountergebnis erheblich.

Wenn Recount, dann mit Verstand benutzen und interpretieren.


----------



## Mobmap (4. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe auch Recount auf dem Pc. Für mich ist es einfach ein Ansporn mich reinzuhängen und die "konkurrenz" abzuhängen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn man als heiler überprüfen will wieviel overheal man denn mit welcher fähigkeit hat ist es auch ein sehr hilfreiches tool.

Und das mit dem Schami ("ich halte meine Buffs oft nicht am Laufen. Die Sekunden, die ich dafür brauche, sind Sekunden, in denen ich nicht BÄM BÄM machen kann... und das fällt mir im Recount auf die Füße") darüber kann man doch nur lachen oder weinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1. Es geht ja darum die grp zu supporten und zusammen vorran zu kommen 
2. und man macht ja auch mehr schaden wenn man seine trinkets etc nutzt.
Es gibt halt immer Leute die das etwas zu ernst nehmen und das Spiel nicht verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg Mobmap


----------



## T2roon (4. Mai 2009)

ich finde es immer lustig wie sich die Leute auf Recount verlassen obwohl es ungenau ist....meiner Meinung nach hat Recount WoW versaut oder die Leute durch Recount vielmehr.

Es geht nur noch um DMG und nicht das die GRUPPE den Boss gelegt hat.


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Mai 2009)

Mobmap schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Schami ... darüber kann man doch nur lachen oder weinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Letzteres  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bleibt die Frage: nahm der Schami Recount zu ernst oder seine Raidleitung.


----------



## Harloww (4. Mai 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nutzt man recount weil man der Meinung ist sich über DPS Werte profilieren zu müssen, führt das zu DD Aggroschleudern


Sowas gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## Ascanius (4. Mai 2009)

Wenn man die Daten vernünftig interpretiert und Einflussfaktoren sinnvoll abwägt, auch dann ist und bleibt Recount, da muss ich dem Kontra-Lager recht geben, umgangssprachlich so etwas wie ein Penismeter. 
Nur die Einstellung einiger Spieler dem gegenüber ist jedoch die Falsche.

Was ist verwehrflich daran, den Anspruch an sich selbst zu haben gut zu spielen? Bei jedem Spiel oder im Sport gibt es letztendlich sowas wie ein Ranking. 

/ironie on
Die Bundesliga-Tabelle sollte auch nirgenswo mehr abgebildet werden... ist ja nur ein blödes Penismeter und ist verfälscht weil einige Mannschaften oftmals unverdient gewonnen haben oder unfair gespielt haben.
/ironie off

Für mich ist Recount bei bestimmten Encountern (Flick, Thaddi, etc.) ein großer Ansporn. 
Warum? Weil ich der Beste sein will! 
Ihr findet das verwehrflich oder arrogant? Dann könnt ihr mir nur Leid tun!


----------



## Lari (4. Mai 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es nicht mehr.


Ouha, da hab ich gestern aber was anderes gemerkt. Razorscale in der dritten Phase. Kann aber auch sein, dass der Aggro-Reset nicht stattgefunden hat, falls es einen geben sollte. Jedenfalls war dmg-stop angesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TitaniumX (4. Mai 2009)

Es verhält sich wie bei jeder Statistik, egal in welchem Bereich eines Spiels oder des Lebens.

1. Eine Statistik ist nie korrekt.
2. Eine Statistik ist immer nur in einem theoretischen Rahmen aussagekräftig.
3. Eine Statistik muss interpretiert werden
4. Eine Statistik erfordert Intelligenz.
5. Traue nur einer Statistik die du selbst gefälscht hast.

Spätestens bei Punkt 3 und 4 sind schon mal 95% aller WoW - Randoms überfordert.

Nützliche Anwendungen sind wie folgt.

Kontrolle, Analysierung und Verbesserung. ( seiner Selbst sowie seiner Raidgruppen bei harten Raid-Encountern)

Das allgemeine Posten dieser Statistiken hat eigentlich keinerlei Sinn, da 
 - andere Spieler ohnehin keinerlei Interesse an oben genannten Anwendungen hat, wenn sie es selbst nicht mitlaufen lassen.
 - von eben genannten Spielern auch nur zur Denunzierung und zum Ausstellen einzelner anderer Personen genutzt wird.
 - von kaum einer Ansicht im Recount eigentlich auch nur irgendeine Aussage sofort getätigt werden kann, die auch nur ansatzweise stimmt.

mfg


----------



## Ashrokse (4. Mai 2009)

Recount dient bei mir eigentlich auch nur zur Eigenkontrolle, Schaden/Heilung am Recount kontrollieren ist nur in gewissen Fällen angebracht.
Bei uns im Raid ist Recount Posten jedenfalls verboten. =)

In Random Gruppe stört es mich aber schon, zumal da immer zwei Gruppen sind. 

Gruppe 1:
Diejenigen die Recount ununterbrochen Posten, befinden sich dann in der Regel auf Platz 1-3.

Gruppe 2:
Diejenigen befinden sich dann meist gaaaaaaanz weit unten im Recount und müssen dann alle 2 sec. einmal schreiben wie unwichtig Recount doch ist weil sie sich über ihren niedrigen Schaden/Heilung ärgern . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischendurch mal Posten ist ja kein Problem und tut niemanden weh, allerdings sollte nicht der ganze Chat zugemüllt werden mit Diskussionen über Recount, 'nem Bericht von jeder Mob Gruppe. Wobei ich zugeben muss, ich freu mich auch immer wenn ich, im Recount, nach einem Boss NR.1 im Schaden bin. =D


----------



## Chaniqua (4. Mai 2009)

Recount ist für die Eigenkontrolle sehr wichtig!

Ich vergleiche mich immer wieder mit anderen Spielern dadurch, schau wo war der besser, wiso, was hat er anders, besser gemacht usw!

Recount im Chat zu posten ist einfach nur peinlich....


----------



## Syriora (4. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Man sollte es auf jeden Fall nicht überbewerten, wozu viele Wow-Spieler leider neigen.
> 
> Es ist wie so oft: Man kann etwas sinnvoll gebrauchen und man kann es missbrauchen.



Na das Posting kann ich so unterschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkpumpkin (4. Mai 2009)

Ich habe Recount  verwendet um meine persönliche healleitung zu optimieren. Ich habe mir angeguckt wie andere 
Heal-dudus gehealt haben , was sie für spells benutzt haben und wie oft um so meinen stil zu perfektionieren.


----------



## Nimeroth (4. Mai 2009)

Recount ist für mich mittlerweile unersetzlich geworden. Noch nie konnt ich so effektiv Skillungen testen, oder in Echtzeit Raidmember unter die Lupe nehmen. In einem Raid hat ein DMG-Posting nicht's zu suchen, aber danach können eventuelle Unklarheiten angesprochen werden.

Man sieht ja auch wunderbar ob jemand vieleicht eine nicht so optimale Rota hat, und kann Tips geben was den ganzen Raid vorwärtsbringt.

Und auch RND hats Vorteile. So können sich nämlich die Autohit Leecher nimmer so einfach durchschleifen lassen. Gibts nicht? Letzte Woche, Katze mit 700dps und 82% Autohit - prima. Der Rest reisst sich den Arsch auf, und andere wollen nur den Loot.

So jemand fliegt (zu recht) aus dem Raid. Ob's jetzt 3000 oder 3500dps an nem Boss sind (Entfluchen etc. ist in dem Falle egal, man schaut ja schon dass alle die gleichen Chancen haben DMG zu machen) ist Wurscht, aber ein bissel was tun sollte man schon.

Fazit: Recount ist ein Super Analyse Tool, In jedem vernünftigen Raid gibts für's ungefrage Posten im Channel ne Verwarnung oder gleich DKP Abzug.
Allerdings müssen sich jetzt halt die DD's aneinander messen, und es sich auch gefallen lassen gemessen zu werden.

Zum Glück ist das aber immer noch von einem selbst abhängig. Ihr wollt nicht gefragt werden warum ihr bei Flicky nur 1.5k DPS fährt? Macht nen eigenen Raid auf, ganz einfach. Keiner wird gezwungen irgendwo mitzukommen.

Ich muss aber sagen, daß ich schon in ein paar RND Raids dabei war die einen relativ hoehen Anspruch hatten was die DPS anging, und es war eine sehr
angenehme Atmosphäre im TS. Die Leute waren alle super nett, und es hat auch alles Prima geklappt.

Man kann nichts pauschalisieren, und Idioten gibts immer und überall.


Gruß,
Nim


----------



## RazZerrR (4. Mai 2009)

Eig will ich nur wissen, ob ich für mich genügend DPS fahre und wenn nicht suche ich die Ursache. Aber ab und zu kann ich es mir nicht verkneifen es zu posten, obwohl es keiner verlangt hat, und evtl. anzugeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (4. Mai 2009)

in wow is der dps-meter halt zur besten kontrolle geworden

gutes eq heißt nicht gleich skill

skill heißt nicht gleich gutes eq

zb in naxx25 rdm machen wa immer erst patch um zusehn ob wirs schaffen
wenn net werden die mit zu wenig dps rausgehaun

während eines raids bringt des penismeter reichlich wenig

in rdm 5er hero-ini grp is es auch wichtig wenn man hohe repearturkosten sparen will^^

hatte allerdings noch nie ein problem damit das mich jmd rausgeschmissen hat
wenn ich inner 5er ini ma zuwenig dmg gemacht hab ( als ich noch herozeug gefarmt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

in raids sowieso nicht 

fazit: recount hilft bei der auslese von schlechten dds im raid^^

und in wow zählt nun mal dps am meisten bei den dds

bei tanks und healer natürlich nicht


----------



## nasezu (4. Mai 2009)

also ich bin in einer pvp gilde . die nicht in der lage ist gewisse inis im 25 ger bereichzu clearen , da diese pvp gilde fürs pvp ausgelegt ist und nicht pve . so bin ich gezwungen mit einer random gruppe in einer instanz im 25ger bereich zu gehen und zu clearen . dank dieses addon wo bewiesen wird wer dmg macht wer countert wer dispelt etc ist es einfacher eine zuverlässige gruppe zu finden. wer meint 3 k dps zu machen und macht anschließend nur 1,8 k dps kann durch falsche angaben gekickt werden um wipes etc zu vermeiden da dmg oder heal wichtig ist  und man vorrausetzungen erfüllen muss . eq check alleine reicht nicht immer aus . von daher kann ich sagen das addon ist top .

ich kann mit dem addon meine skillungen testen um zu schauen was es bewirkt z.b. ich bin magier und kann so mein dps verhalten kontrollieren


----------



## Starfros (4. Mai 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Oft hab ich es gelesen,ob hab ich den Kopf geschüttelt und nun möcht ich eure Meinung hören.
> 
> Aktueller Anlass: http://my.buffed.de/user/87389/blog/view/1971921546#1157393
> 
> ...




Hab zwar nicht gelesen was die Besagte Userin schrieb. Aber ich kann sagen das es überwiegend zutrift.

Meistens ist es der der erster ist das er sich an einigen sachen nicht hält , wenn angesagt wird Ziel XY first bzw schnell down machen ist der besagte DMG geile auf Target "Boss" , zu mal ich meist immer vergleiche wie oft der jenige aggro zieht bzw, am ende des Raides die anzahl seiner Tode sehe. Ausgenommen  Hunter die sind meist immer ganz oben in sachen Sterben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In den wenigsten fällen sind sehr gute dabei die wissen wie sie ihre Klasse spielen.



Ich persönlich benutze Recount hauptsächlich um selber fest zu stellen wo ich in etwa liege , auch anders gesagt kommt es drauf an mit wem oder in was man gerade unterwegs ist. hab schon oft miterlebt das man nicht sienen ganzen dmg ausfahren kann weil die Aggro vom Tank nicht sehr gut ist. Damit man nicht dauernd selbst aggro zieht fahrt man halt den eigenen dmg nicht ganz aus. 

Ich nenne Recount auch den neuartigen längenvergelich des schwanzes.


In meinem Raid weiss ich wo ich stehe mit meinem output und gut.


----------



## Maerad (4. Mai 2009)

Also ...

Recount, Skada und wie sie alle heissen sind super Programme. Ich zieh aktuell Skada vor, da dieses noch Bedrohung anzeigt und ich damit nurnoch ein Programm brauche (anstatt Recount und Omen).

Die DPS Werte usw. sind dabei allerdings eher für den privaten Gebrauch geeignet (macht nun eine leicht andere Skillung/Stein usw. in Rüstung mehr DPS oder nicht).

ALLERDINGS auch gerne in RandomRaids - z.B. letztens vor Update Archa gewesen und versucht Ema zu legen - (Hero) - da wo die Adds noch böse waren. Nach dem 4. Wipe mal Skadaauswertung angesehen und ca. 4 Leute (mit 1.8k DPS!) ausgetauscht + die Buffs usw. optimiert. Boss war danach kein Problem mehr.

Das war in dem Falle auch nicht bös gemeint, aber irgendwo muss man nen Schnitt setzen, da man halt nicht mit grünem EQ den Boss legen kann. Wenn einer mit schlechten DPS dabei ist ok, aber nicht 4-5 ...

Einige Bosse lassen sich halt nicht mit jedem EQ legen, die brauchen gewissen Mindestvoraussetzungen.

Denke NICHT das Recount usw. ein "E-Penis-Vergleich" sind, sondern dir aufzeigen, wo du ev. noch was verbessern könntest. Wirklich den DMG wiederspiegeln tut nur Puppe ohne Buffs von dritten. Dann hat man nen sehr guten Wert, der auch vergleichbar ist.

Und wirklich "professionelle" Gilden die das Raiden auf die Spitze treiben wollen, die benutzen Battlelogs usw. - da ist Recount keine Alternative 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xan on Fire (4. Mai 2009)

Ich benutze Recount auch zu Kontrolle meines Schadens, um die Skillung zu testen, hab ich genug hit, was macht das haste-trinket im raid im Gegensatz zum crit-teil und und und.

ABER: Wenn ich mal wieder "ordentlich zugelangt" habe, dann wird das auch gepostet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Tank weiß, dass er gut ist, wenn er gut was aushaelt und seine DDs immer schön unter der Aggroschwelle liegen.
Der Heiler weiß, dass er gut ist, wenn seine Gruppe am Leben bleibt.
Wann weiß das der DD? Genau, wenn er im "penismeter" in der top5 ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kein DD kann mir erzaehlen, er hat kein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht, wenn er nach 3 Stunden aus Naxx kommt und auf Platz 1 steht...


----------



## Amadox (4. Mai 2009)

Solang man Recount nur nutzt, um seine eigene Leistung zu messen und zu vergleichen, ist es eindeutig eine Hilfestellung. Aber wenn man damit anfängt, die Leistung anderer zu bewerten ("Hey du schaffst ja ned mal 2k DPS, du Noob!!!"), ist das Addon nur noch lästig. Wie fast alles im Leben hat eben auch Recount zwei Seiten...


----------



## Ascanius (4. Mai 2009)

Amadox schrieb:


> Aber wenn man damit anfängt, die Leistung anderer zu bewerten ("Hey du schaffst ja ned mal 2k DPS, du Noob!!!"), ist das Addon nur noch lästig. Wie fast alles im Leben hat eben auch Recount zwei Seiten...



Soll auch Leute geben, welche die Leute mit unter 2k dps lästig finden. Und wenn ich solche Leute im Raid habe sage ich denen das auch ziemlich deutlich (Natürlich sachlich und feundlich, nicht wie im o. g. Bsp.)

Ich gebe dann auch Tipps (soweit ich das Klassen-Speziefisch kann), nur wenn die Leute dann zudem noch absolut Beratungs- und Hilfe-Resistent sind, haben sie in meinem Raid nichts verloren


----------



## barbarella (4. Mai 2009)

Verlängerung ja und nein... 

ein damage meter ist schon sinnvoll um definzite einigen spielern aufzuzeigen.... (z.b. wenn dd mit dem schaden unterm tank liegt oder zwei heiler ganz grobe unterschiede in der heilung haben)

allerdings erlebe ich es oft genug daß nach jedem boss darum gebeten wird das recount gepostet werden soll und dann gejubelt wird... oft genug passiert es auch daß die spieler danach unkontrollierter spielen da sie sich die erste position im ranking erkämpfen wollen und nicht selten überhaupt nicht mehr auf ihre aggro achten..

ich benutze recount nur zu meiner eigenen information... maximal poste ich am ende einer instanz oder raid...


----------



## Alohajoe (4. Mai 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Recount ist klasse.
> 
> Anhand der Daten kan man schön erkennen, ob der jewilige dd weiss, was er tut...
> (Antei verschiedener Skills am Gesamtschaden z...


This.

Aber nicht nur DD, auch Heiler und Tanks.

Und soll auch nicht hergenommen werden, um jemanden bloßzustellen, sondern um die Leistung von Spielern und Raids zu verbessern. Man muss das ja auch nicht im Gruppenchat diskutieren. Whispern reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Cali75 (4. Mai 2009)

ich nutz auch recount, vor allem meinen Jäger und meine Hexe hab ich so immer besser spielen gelernt, wegen der Begleiter. Und in Gruppe kann man dann doch so einige Tipps weitergeben um schnelles Ableben von Freunden zu verhindern.


----------



## darkcava (4. Mai 2009)

Recount ist in meinen Augen auf jeden Fall sehr hilfreich, wenn es um anspruchsvolle Raids geht und ein neuer Raid evtl. gerade im Aufbau ist und sich Mitglieder zusammen sucht. 
Es hat nichts mit Flamen, Dissen etc. zu tun, wenn ein Spieler auf seine mangelnde DPS/HPS hingewiesen und ausgetauscht wird. Es ist nunmal so, dass ab einem gewissen Content einfach was kommen muss.
Ich als Heiler bin dankbar für Recount, weil ich genau sehe, wenn bspw. ein anderer Dudu mehr heilt als ich wie er heilt, was für Spells er wie oft benutzt etc.. 
Klar, dass genau die Leute rumheulen, die keine Leistung bringen und beratungsresitent sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quendimimi (4. Mai 2009)

Wenn man erfolgreich raiden will ist recount unersetzlich, vor dem patch nerv hat bei xt jeder dmgpunkt gezählt, um ihn zu töten, es ist nun mal so das "schlechtere" dds dann gegen gute ausgetauscht werden, um den gemeinsamen gildenerfolg zu erreichen. Wem das nicht gefällt sollte kein pve im aktuellen conten machen. So ist das halt. Irgendwo muss ja die Fehleranalyse betrieben werden.
Und in hero instanzen oder Naxxramas oder satharion without drakes ist es eig vollkommen egal ob da ein dd mit läuft der keine 1k dps schafft.

Daher ein große pech gehabt an alle die heulen, weil sies nicht gebacken kriegen, selbst mit schlechtem eq schafft man 2k im raid mit leichtigkeit.


----------



## Minorjiel (4. Mai 2009)

"Mit einer Säge kann man sägen..oder Musik drauf spielen" --> Es kommt doch immer darauf an, ob man seine Werkzeuge auch richtig einsetzt. 

Recount ist m.E. ein unheimlich mächtiges Werkzeug, um einen Raid auszuwerten. Viele schauen einfach nur auf die DPS Anzeige...das ist aber nur ein kleiner Teil des Funktionsumfang, kotzt so ziemlich viele an und wird, wie der TE schon erwähnt hat, als Schwanzvergleich hingestellt. Außerdem ist es in sofern ungenau, da die DPS auf den Encounter, die Situation, Raid-Buffed, etc.,pp.bla und blubb ankommt...alles Dinge, die schon in Zig Threads diskutiert worden und uns allen bestens bekannt sind.

/Klammer auf
Ich persönlich find's gar nicht so verkehrt, weil es einen ersten Eindruck bezüglich Ausrüstung und/oder "Skill" vermittelt, ohne dass man das Arsenal durchwühlen muss. Ob man nun jemanden aufgrund der DPS-Zahl  nicht mit eine Hero oder einen Raid nimmt und ihn als Kack-Noob beschimpfen muss, steht auf einem anderen Blatt geschrieben. <-- Daher kommt vermutlich der miese Ruf von Addons wie Recount.

Um die Kurve zur Einleitung zu bekommen: In diesem Fall wird aber eher auf der Säge gespielt :-) 
/Klammer zu

Aber man kann ja einfach mal davon absehen über Recount-DPS andere Spieler zu bewerten...und mal überlegen, was das Ding einem selbst so bietet:

1) Mehrfach hier schon genannt: Eigenes Spielverhalten kann analysiert und aufgemöbelt werden. Gibt es Verbesserungen, wenn man diese Item gegen jenes eintauscht. Wie häufig proccen Trinkets und Verzauberungen. Kann man seine Rotation noch verbessern, etc.

2) Es gibt auch Raid-Monitore, die live zeigen, wie hoch die gesamte Raid DPS ist. Reichts für bestimmte Bosse oder Erfolge, oder muss generell noch geschraubt werden?

3) Wurde fleißig decursed?

Naja, und so weiter. Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass man eine Auswertung/Statistik auf verschiedene Arten lesen kann: Entweder man findet den "Kack-Noob", dan man flamen und beschimpfen kann oder man macht Schwachstellen aus, die man ausbessern kann (siehe Punkt 1)


----------



## paTschQ (4. Mai 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Also ich habe recount auch drauf, aber nur für Eigenbedarf um meine Leistung zu kontrollieren.
> Und um vielleicht besser zu werden, wenn ich mich mit den Werten der anderen gleichen Klassen vergleiche.
> 
> Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> ...



so is es bei mir auch


----------



## Selah (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hab kein Recount und finds meistens auch eher nervig, wenn dauernd das Damagemeter oder andere Auflistungen in den Chat gespammt werden. Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung: wenn der Boss am Ende liegt, haben Schaden/Heilung/Tankleistung offenbar ausgereicht.  Da ist mir persönlich egal, ob meine Jägerin ganz vorne dabei ist oder nicht. 

Wenn man an einer Stelle bzw. einem Boss gar nicht weiter kommt, kriegt man meistens auch ohne "Hilfsmittel" mit, woran es liegt. 

Jemanden einfach zu kicken, weil er letzter im Damagemeter ist, find ich unpassend. Dann lieber ein paar Tipps geben, wie derjenige sich vielleicht verbessern kann. Ich glaub, die "Kick"-Praxis ist auch der Grund dafür, warum viele Spieler Recount nicht mögen (mein Eindruck natürlich nur). Als "frischer 80er" ist man dann fast immer der Depp, der gehen darf, obwohl man vielleicht am ehesten noch was aus der Ini brauchen kann.


----------



## Namir (4. Mai 2009)

Ich benutze Recount oft um meinen Schaden / Heilungen zu analysieren.
Und das egal, wie ich gerade geskillt bin

- Tanken (z.b. wieviel % ist aoe-schaden, wieviel kommt vom runenstoss im verhältnis zum autohit, und so weiter)
- Schaden machen mit meinem meinem DK (DPS an Puppe testen, Rota mit Glyphen abstimmen, testen wieviel % krit sinnvoll sind)
- Schaden machen mit meinem Melee-Schami (bisher am meisten gebraucht beim testen, ob in der Offhand eine schnelle Waffe mit Flammenzunge oder eine langsame mit WF angebracht ist)
- Heilungen mit meinem Schami, welche Casts bringen dir wieviel Overheal im Schnitt, welche Heilungen sind in welcher Rota am sinnvollsten ... usw.

PS: Beim Schami macht eine schnelle Offhand sehr viel mehr Schaden als eine Waffe, die so langsam wie die Mainhand ist (ca. 10%). Und das aus folgenden Gründen:
-WF hat einen internen Cooldown von 3 sek 
-WF mach in der Offhand nur 50% vom Schaden, da es eine Nahkampfattacke ist
-D.h. die Offhand kann der Mainhand den WF "klauen"
-Flammenzunge macht auch in der Offhand 100% Schaden und kritet sogar für den doppelten Schaden, wenn man die paar Punkte noch in den Ele-Baum setzt
-Zudem erhöht Flammenzunge den Zauberschaden, und Erdschocks und Kettenblitzschläge machen schon so viel Schaden, wie die WF-Proccs


----------



## X-Man (4. Mai 2009)

diverse dm meters sind alles andere als "schwanzverlängerungen". sry aber die leute, die es so sehen, sind meistens einfach nur gimps und lowbobs. recount ist ein gutes addon für wettstreite zwischen den dds und die werte sind ein ergebnis aus skill und gear. vor allem bei raidgilden können solche addons hilfreich sein um neue spieler zu testen, denn ein dd, der keinen dmg macht, ist absolut unbrauchbar.
zudem ist das argument "penismeter" kein argument... es ist nur ausdruck von neid. man muss gar nicht auf wow gucken um dies festzustellen, das beginnt schon alles in der schule: "streber" wird sofort einer genannt, der sich mühe gibt um erfolg zu haben, wobei gute noten eher recht als schlecht sind. nur werden manche menschen nie erwachsen....

MfG


----------



## Selah (4. Mai 2009)

Naja, das ist im Grunde dass, was ich an diesen Addons kritisiere: Wenn einer letzter im Damage/Heilmeter ist, ist er gleich ein "Lowbob" und ein "Gimp" und überhaupt: Kick! 

Genau wegen sowas mag ich das Ganze eben weniger, diese Art der Selektion kann grad neuen Leuten schnell mal den Spaß am (Gruppen-) Spiel nehmen.


----------



## Beka (4. Mai 2009)

ich hab bei meinen 80ern zwar auch recout drauf, aber ich persönlich finde es blödsinn das sich alles nur noch und DPS und DMG dreht. wenn man nicht gerade in einer gilde ist die den highend content schon clear hat sollte man lieber auf das gesammtergebnis achten, nämlich das der boss liegt. und da kommt es meiner meinung nach nicht auf dps an sondern auf das zusammenspiel. 
vorallem kann man die dps garnicht 100%ig genau bestimmen. ich merk das an meinen Chars auch. Den einen tag fahr ich zB 2k dps, den tag darauf nurnoch 1,8 weils ne andere gruppe ist. Ich denke mal das DPS / DMG seid WotL viel zu viel an bedeutung gewonnen hat. *mal ehrlich, wer von euch wusste zu BC-zeiten wie viel DPS er hat???*


----------



## noizycat (4. Mai 2009)

Hier gehts auch von einem Extrem ins andere ... ^^



Ich nutze Recount auch fast nur zur Eigenanalyse. Ist schon praktisch zu sehen, welche Moves wieviel Schaden machen, und wo man gerade so ca. steht. 
Zudem finde ich es nett, wenn ich mir andere Spieler hernehmen und mir deren Spielweise anschauen kann. So bin ich auch schon mit einigen Leuten ins Gespräch gekommen und habe mir Tipps geholt, oder welche bekommen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von Selektion über Recount-Daten halte ich nicht so viel. Gruppenspiel/Ahnung von der Klasse > DPS ... solang der Gegner down ist, ist doch alles i.O.!
Aber: In Zeiten, wo manche Leute zu grenzenloser Selbstüberschätzung bzw. Fehleinschätzung der Gegner neigen (Beispiel: blauer Frisch-80er will Emalon 25 mit ... diese Woche erlebt), ist es schon OK, denen vorzeigen zu können, dass sie eben nicht so weit sind, dann ist auch ma ein Kick nötig .... 
Hat ein DD in so nem Raid z.B. weniger DPS als der Tank, weiss man eben, wo der Schaden fehlt. (Das kann man den Leuten dann aber auch freundlich mitteilen und muss nicht gleich über sie herziehen ... )


----------



## OldboyX (4. Mai 2009)

> mal ehrlich, wer von euch wusste zu BC-zeiten wie viel DPS er hat???



Wußten viele schon in Classic WoW...

Dadurch, dass seit WOTLK prinzipiell Raidcontent mehr Spielern zugänglich gemacht wurde, verbreiten sich "übliche Raidpraktiken" auch bei der Mehrzahl der Spieler. Kampflog-Auswertungen sind sehr nützlich um nach wipes festzustellen wo es Probleme gibt und an welchen Stellen es Potential für Verbesserungen gibt. Gute (im Sinne von PVE-Progress) Gilden haben neben besserer Ausrüstung (und einfach höherem Können der einzelnen Spieler) auch in erster Linie eine Fehleranalyse die gut funktioniert und dafür sind solche Tools unerlässlich. Da ist einfach jeder Spieler angehalten eine bestimmte Skillung zu spielen, die eben mehr Schaden/Heilung/Aggro bringt als eine andere zu diesem Zeitpunkt im Spiel (je nach Patchlage ändert sich das ja bekanntlich).

Ebenso lässt sich eruieren woran einzelne Spieler genau gestorben sind. Wie lange z.b. ein Tank nicht geheilt wurde und vieles mehr. Für jemanden, der WoW nur als Entspannung sieht und diesen Geist im Raid "weiterzukommen" oder "etwas erreichen" zu wollen nicht hat - sind solche Tools sicherlich nur nervig und uninteressant. Nebenbei gibt es auch sicherlich genug Leute, die gerne die Augen vor ihren Fehlern und Schwächen verschließen wollen (wie auch hier schon im Thread einige gleich behaupten solche Tools wären unzuverlässig, was natürlich so nicht stimmt).

Für andere, die gerne das Maximum aus ihrem Charakter herausholen wollen, sind solche Tools nicht wegzudenken. Vor allem braucht man unbedingt eine statistische Auswertung, wenn man wissen will welche Skillung nun mehr Schaden macht, da man das nicht vom Gefühl her sagen kann (da belügt man sich einfach selbst).

Wie schon von den meisten hier betont, geht es schlicht um einen sinnvollen Einsatz solcher Tools. Ein guter Spieler ist nicht 1. im DMG und zieht dafür aggro und wiped den Raid. Andersrum jedoch, sollte jeder so viel Selbstkritik besitzen, dass er bereit ist etwas dazuzulernen /zu ändern, wenn dieselbe Klasse bei der selben Aufgabe im Raid 30% mehr Schaden macht.



> Von Selektion über Recount-Daten halte ich nicht so viel.



Es gibt Fälle, wo dies durchaus nötig ist, damit der Raid einen bestimmten Boss besiegen kann (weil bei bestimmten Encountern einfach der Enrage-Timer dich einholt, wenn man zu viele Schadensausteiler hat, die bei 50% ihres Potentials rumgammeln).


----------



## BlackBirdone (4. Mai 2009)

Wo ist das Problem?

Tanks haben gewissne Lebenspool DDs haben DPS wo ist das Problem das nicht zu messen.

Zudem muss man bei bestimmten Bossen DMG raushauen und mehr als 1,5k sollte wohl jeder locker machen könn sollte man meinen.


----------



## PARAS.ID (4. Mai 2009)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Zudem muss man bei bestimmten Bossen DMG raushauen und mehr als 1,5k sollte wohl jeder locker machen könn sollte man meinen.




Sollte man meinen.
Ist nicht so. Kann man ändern. Sollte man ändern.


----------



## Aerv (4. Mai 2009)

Beka schrieb:


> ich hab bei meinen 80ern zwar auch recout drauf, aber ich persönlich finde es blödsinn das sich alles nur noch und DPS und DMG dreht. wenn man nicht gerade in einer gilde ist die den highend content schon clear hat sollte man lieber auf das gesammtergebnis achten, nämlich das der boss liegt. und da kommt es meiner meinung nach nicht auf dps an sondern auf das zusammenspiel.
> vorallem kann man die dps garnicht 100%ig genau bestimmen. ich merk das an meinen Chars auch. Den einen tag fahr ich zB 2k dps, den tag darauf nurnoch 1,8 weils ne andere gruppe ist. Ich denke mal das DPS / DMG seid WotL viel zu viel an bedeutung gewonnen hat. *mal ehrlich, wer von euch wusste zu BC-zeiten wie viel DPS er hat???*


stimmt mal überhaupt nicht ... mit WotLk & Naxx hat DPS erstmal heftig an Bedeutung verloren, ganz einfach, weil die Bosse trotz miserabler DPS trotzdem im dreck lagen. In BC war DPS teilweise(!) viel entscheidender und das von Kara an aufwärts und gipfelte in Brutallus der einfach ein hartes DPS race war. und in high End raids die alles down haben ist es meist sowieso der Fall, dass alle das optimum aus der Klasse rausholen, denn da wird schon vorher aussortiert bzw. bei Proberuns geschaut. erkennt man auch daran wie WWS stats damals viel mehr benutzt wurden, zu naxx zeiten fast kaum, erst mit ulduar wurde das wieder interssant (leider geht wws da nicht)
Natürlich gibt es DPS unterschiede von einigen ja sogar 100 DPS je nach Setup usw. aber im 25er ist oft max support gegeben und im 10er wenn man feste Gruppe hat auch, wenn man random geht wird sich das auch im gesamtbild wiedergeben, dass z.B. caster oder meeles besser sind.
Für mich spielen diese kleinen DPS unterschiede auch keine Rolle, aber wenn bei Patchwork ein DD grade mal 3k DPS schafft oder bei XT-002 nichtmal über die 4k kommt, dann läuft da einfach etwas falsch. (klar gibt es auch adds usw. aber die leute waren meeles und dafür nicht zuständig und mussten auch nicht mehr als andere meeles wegen debuffs usw. laufen - darauf achte ich auch grundsätzlich, deswegen macht z.b. bei razorscale ein dmg meter auch kaum sinn) Und dann poste ich das auch mal bzw. spreche es an oder rede mit dem gildenleiter, weil da ist dann handlungsbedarf und man sollte sich nach dem Raid mal im TS zusammensetzen. Denn in Ulduar kommt es teilweise drauf an ob der Boss 1 min früher oder später liegt, was in Naxx großteils egal war. Und dann will ich nicht wipen, nur weil einer nicht weiss wie er sein equip auslegen soll, ne verhunzte skillung hat (vorallem seit es dualsepcc gibt) oder seine rotation nicht kann/kennt/... 
Zudem kann Recount auch mehr wie gesagt kicken und dispell anzeigen, wer dmg bekommen hat usw.

Healmeter ist auch interessant jedoch immer mit vorsicht zu genießen, AOE heiler sind einfach weit vorne, ein disziplin priester hat zum heal noch den absorb usw. aber man kann auch hier sehen ob die richtigen skills genutzt wurden, wie effektiv geheilt wurde usw. wobei hier noch mehr zählt boss down =  alles ok ... bei DDs sehe ich das nicht so, da kann mir keiner was weg dmgen (im gegensatz zum weghealen) und ich kann selber immer das optimum rausholen. Wenn dagegen die gruppe langsam dmg bekommt und druiden haben ihren grp heal hot drauf kann ich als aoe heiler mit direkten spells net viel machen.


----------



## Xenrus (4. Mai 2009)

Ich selber nutze recount auch und zwar für 2 dinge:

zum einen natürlich der Selbstnutzen, den man aus dem addon ziehen kann, ist sehr groß, gerade zum testen von neuen skillungen z.B, da ich aber Retripala bin und es da ja nich ganz so viele skillungen gibt^^ kontrolliere ich eher meine vorgehensweisen bei bestimmten bossen. vergleiche wenn ich heal bin auch mal gewirkte heilung mit overheal etc

zum anderen natürlich, auch um zu gucken wie die anderen so sind, auch wenn ich kein raidleader bin geb ich z.B anderen Retripalas ein paar tipps in sachen rotation etc, aber natürlich baut es mich immer auf, wenn ich mal unter den top 5 bin^^

Alles in allem ein gutes addon, WENN man nich dauernd rumspammt damit


----------



## EisblockError (4. Mai 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach sind Bps wichtiger als Dps, allerdins muss man schon Schaden machen.

Deswegen sind die ganzen Leute die mit Naxx mti dem raiden angefangen haben in ulduar am 2. Boss gescheitert wo man viel Movement braucht.


----------



## Sinfallon (4. Mai 2009)

Ich sehe in Recount sowohl eine Eigenkontrolle, die mir informationen über mein gear und rota geben kann ( ob es passt etc.) aber auch als kontrolle anderer, mit denen ich mich in raids etc. begebe, da ja seit lich king die zahl der "dps-bosse" stark zugenommen hat und man bei diesen ja von den leuten erwartet, dass diese vom gear her dort hinein passen anstatt einen wipe durch zu wenig schaden verursachen (enrage) verursachen. In dem fall weise ich diese personen nett darauf hin und stelle ihnen diese frage.


----------



## Figetftw! (4. Mai 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Diesen hatten wir auch oft aktiviert,wobei sich viele auch auf den Schlipps getreten fühlten, zb. bei Satharion als nutorischer Wellen-Reiter enttarnt zu werden.
> Nach dem Motto:"Hört auf meine Fehler zu zeigen"
> 
> Sollte genauso konrovers sein,wie Recount.


Es ist aber nunmal dafür da um leuten auf den schlipps zu treten und sie aufzuwecken bzw zu zeigen das sie isch mehr konzentrieren müssen. Wenn jeman etwas nocht beachtet muss man ihn darauf hinweisen und das kann man mit Failbot außerordentlihc gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zu Recount an sich wurde berreits gesagt das es keines falls ein schwanzvergleich sein soll ( ausgenommen rnd grps ^^ ) sonder ein Hilfsmittel um sich zu verbessern. Wer 100% aus seinen char herrausholen möchte ist auf solch ein addon nunmal angewiesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 desweiteren hat es sich bei uns als motivations macher hervorgetan da die jewals besten im dmg und healmeter einen kleinen bonus bei der lootvergabe rehalten haben ( mir ist dabei klar das der eine oder andere boss caster bzw meeles bevorteilt das wurde dabei allerdings in erwägung gezogen)


----------



## Andrúslas (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
Ich möchte dann auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben, mit der DPS Abfrage...

Ich veranstalte desöfteren Random Raids nach Naxxramas etc. Bei den DDs achte ich immer darauf, dass sie mindestens eine bestimmte DPS-Zahl fahren, da es, wie angekündigt, ein Farm Raid ist, und man somit auch einige DPS machen muss, um da schnell durchzu"rushen".
Wenn dann jmd kommt und da seine 1,2k dps fährt, wird er einfach gekickt. und dann muss er nicht sagen, ja recount ist nicht alles, als dd muss man nunmal "nur" schaden machen, der bei recount hinterlegt wird, und wenn der nicht stimmt, gehts halt nicht.


----------



## Aerv (4. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind Bps wichtiger als Dps, allerdins muss man schon Schaden machen.
> 
> Deswegen sind die ganzen Leute die mit Naxx mti dem raiden angefangen haben in ulduar am 2. Boss gescheitert wo man viel Movement braucht.


wenn TPS fehlen wird das aber im Omen recht schnell klar bzw. weil sich DDs beschweren wegen aggro.
d.h. ist schon wichtig, nur es fällt sofort auf und man muss da nicht extra hinterher sein.
wenn einer zu wenig dmg macht naja fällt das nicht gleich auf ohne zusatz dmg meter.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (4. Mai 2009)

Maghar schrieb:


> das ergebnis hat ergeben das es tatsächlich unterschiede gibt. die draenei sind nur geringfügig stärker als menschen und zwerge  aber nur ganz leicht...


dies könnte einerseits mit dem +1% hit zu tun haben den draenei haben, wenn die chars also noch nicht am hitcap sind bedeutet dieses talent +1 % dmg, andereseits sind messung in wow immer relativ, beim einem laggts ein bissle und er castet nicht perfekt hintereinander, beim anderen wills trinket nicht proccen oder sich kein crit einstellen......

25% sind nicht immer 25% es kann theoretisch sein das du von 1000 schlägen erstmal 750 noncrit hit machst, der boss dann tot ist obwohl du doch jetzt erstmal 250 nonstop crits hingelegt hättest...ist natürlich quatsch. Aber in spielen mit Fähigkeiten, in deren beschreibung die Wörter "Chance", "Möglichkeit" oä vorkommen sind dmg werte nur ungefähr vergleichbar....
und da sind wir auch am kritischen punkt von recount und konsorten:
Teilweise sinnvoll, zb. dann wenn im raid viel schaden fehlt oder man einen dd´ler durch nen heiler ersetzten will, kann man dort einsehen wer am ehesten gehen kann, doch gerade diese möglichkeit treibt die fleißigen Schadensausteiler dazu, wie wild alle möglichen fähigkeiten durchzuhämmern und auf möglichst viele mobs dots zu verteilen anstatt mal das fokus target umzuhauen.

Da aber mittlerweile in jeder vernünftigen Gilde es zum guten Umgang gehört in dungeons nicht ungefragt dmg-meter zu posten, erübrigt sich dieser Thread eigentl. wer mit randoms unterwegs ist, kann ja die mitsreiter höflich bitten die Daten nicht zu posten, und falls sie von einem anderen Grp- mitglied gewünscht sind, gibts ja eine nette Funktion namens "flüstern"....

Ach ja an die Schadensklassen dadraussen, wenn das alles nichts nützt: Am meisten Schaden machen, so postet keiner die werte freiwillig. So hab ichs zumindest immer zu Shadow-Zeiten gemacht.

Mfg. Moorhuhnxx


----------



## Belsina5 (4. Mai 2009)

mich nervt es schon seit langem
ich benutze so ein ad on gar nicht 
sondern probiere selber aus,um besser zu werden
und manchmal bin ich auch echt gut, ich bin halt nur ein mensch und keine maschiene
manche ärgern und sticheln aber andere und das ist das was mich stört
mitten im raid gehört das da nicht hin
weil es eben ein gruppenspiel ist und viele scheinen es verlernt zu haben,oder zu verwöhnt zu sein


----------



## ReWahn (4. Mai 2009)

Belsina5 schrieb:


> mich nervt es schon seit langem
> ich benutze so ein ad on gar nicht
> sondern probiere selber aus,um besser zu werden
> und manchmal bin ich auch echt gut, ich bin halt nur ein mensch und keine maschiene
> ...



jeder hat seine aufgabe. die eines dds ist es, die gegner zu fall zu bringen.
ohne dmg-tools ist nicht nachvollziehbar, ob sich ein dd auf kosten der beiden anderen 'mitschleifen' lässt.
seit wotlk werden auch die dds anch leistung bewertet: wo fehler beim tank oder heiler direkt zu wipes führen können sich dds viel mehr leisten. durch recount und co wird diesem 'ich mach mir auf kosten der anderen nen entspannten run' einstellung nun nicht mehr toleriert. wer es als dd ablehnt, mit anderen dds verglichen zu werden, hat versagt.


----------



## OMGlooool (4. Mai 2009)

naja man kann jedenfalls den skill eines spielers besser an recount sehen als am equip


----------



## Aerv (4. Mai 2009)

Belsina5 schrieb:


> mich nervt es schon seit langem
> ich benutze so ein ad on gar nicht
> sondern probiere selber aus,um besser zu werden
> und manchmal bin ich auch echt gut, ich bin halt nur ein mensch und keine maschiene
> ...


und wie verbesserst du dich, wenn du überhaupt keinen plan hast was du an dmg gemacht hast?
ich kann nach jedem boss schauen ok das war gut das nicht usw. mich mehr auf das konzentrieren  ...
und ja es ist ein gruppenspiel und deshalb will ich leute um mich haben die das gleiche erreichen wollen wie ich und den gleichen einsatz zeigen, also eben auch den umständen entsprechend dmg machen.
und wenn da jemand nicht mithalten kann, dann will ich ihn halt nicht bei mir in der gruppe, dann soll er weiter naxx rumgammeln, aber ich werde ihn nicht durch ulduar ziehen. klar kickt man freunde usw. nicht einfach, aber man redet dann halt und hilft ihm beim verbessern, aber es gibt halt leute bei denen hilft das nicht und ich habe keine lust wegen denen dann zu wipen weil dmg fehlt und das ist nicht nur in WoW so sondern auch im RL ich will mit leuten etwas machen, die die gleichen ziele haben und einen ähnlichen einsatz zeigen, im sport entscheidet sich da auch ob man in der 1. oder 2. mannschaft spielt.


----------



## PARAS.ID (4. Mai 2009)

Schon eingie die anderen nutzen von Recount entdeckt? ;D

So könnt ihr Euch in einer schönen Skala (ähnlich dem Börsenbarometer) versch. Dinge anzeigen lassen:
RaidDPS
FPS-Rate
Raid-HPS
usw.

Ist aufjedenfall nett für RL um den Schaden aufzuschlüsseln und zu sehen,wie schnell wird zb auf ein "Damage-Stop" reagiert.


----------



## Nexus.X (5. Mai 2009)

Ich benutze das Addon ebenfalls, aber nur zur Eigenverbesserung. 
Da es sehr viele sinnvolle Hinweise zeigt und auflistet, z.B. Durchschnittschaden, 
Schadensnehmung, Grund eines Todes, etc ... 
Was auch sehr gut genutzt werden kann um Bosse zu analysieren und sich auf ihre Kampfweise einzustellen.

Jedoch heiße ich es grundsätzlich nicht gut wenn jemand sich nach jeder Mobgruppe aufspielt und am besten noch taktische Meldungen im Chat hinfort spült, nur um ein wenig Protzen zu können.
Sofern ich in der Position bin unterdrücke ich das mit Warnungen und wenn nötig auch dem Kick des Spielers.

Grundregel, wenn jemand fragt ob mal einer Recount posten kann - Wer seinen Schaden und Daten wissen will soll sich dieses Addon selbst laden, denn alles andere dient nur zur Aufspielung, da eine einzelne Angabe wie Gesamt-Dmg keine Verbesserung hervorrufen kann, weil Es 0 Informationen bringt wenn es jemand im Chat zeigt.

Gruß Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hey dude (5. Mai 2009)

Beim dmg kann man Recount meistens gut gebrauchen, ausser vllt. bei Heigan der Unreine oder ähnlichen Bossen.

Bei der Heilung bringt es auch nur gegrenzt etwas. Man kann Healpalas schliesslich keinen Vorwurf machen, dass sie bei Loatheb weniger geheilt haben als schlechter equipte Holypriests oder Healshamys. In Punkto Heilung fehlt mir bei Recount jedoch die Funktion "effektive Heilung", bei der man die gesammte Heilung abzüglich der Überheilung sieht. Würde aus meiner Sicht mehr Sinn machen.

Von daher finde ich auch, dass man bei Recount sehr vorsichtig sein muss, mit irgendwelchen Vergleichen. Aaaaber...
Recount eignet sich hervorragend um irgendwelchen "Aushilfspausenclowns", die zwar fullepic sind, aber nur ca. 50 Trefferwertung haben, mal so richtig auf die Finger zu klopfen und zu sagen:

"Mien Jung, durch deine inkopetenz gehen dir geschätzte 14% deines verursachten Schadens flöten! Praise the Hitcap!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soviel von meiner Seite... Dude


----------



## Nexus.X (5. Mai 2009)

hey schrieb:


> In Punkto Heilung fehlt mir bei Recount jedoch die Funktion "effektive Heilung", bei der man die gesammte Heilung abzüglich der Überheilung sieht. Würde aus meiner Sicht mehr Sinn machen.



"Gewirkt Heilung" is die effektive Heilung, oder? 
Die "Überheilung" steht ja nochmal einzeln da, bin aber auch etwas unsicher gerade.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zumindest wird Überheilung nur gewertet wenn man wenigstens ein wenig effektive Heilung gewirkt hat.
Glaube das wird schon einzeln gezeigt.

Gruß² Nex


----------



## Urengroll (5. Mai 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> "Gewirkt Heilung" is die effektive Heilung, oder?
> Die "Überheilung" steht ja nochmal einzeln da, bin aber auch etwas unsicher gerade.
> 
> 
> ...




So wie du es geschrieben hast, stimmt es.Es wird die "Heilung" gezeigt, die angekommen ist und exra noch mal die Überheilung.

Also Theortisch brauche ich kein Recount mehr. Mir als Heiler reicht eine Stopuhr, bei manchen Encountern.Recount wird schon jemand anderes laufen haben.
Ich stöber gerne mal nach Bosskämpfen im Recount herrum, um zu gucken, was andere Heilerkollegen so machen/casten/nicht machen.
Auch in normalen Instanzen habe ich Recount immer mitlaufen, um zu schauen, was mich so erwartet.................^^


----------



## Maridan (5. Mai 2009)

Recount kann mein eig nur dazu benutzen um seine DPS zum maximum zu treiben. Für Heiler ist das eher nichts denn, wenn der tank weniger schaden frisst ist es klar das auch weniger heal gebraucht wird.


----------



## Drossomar (5. Mai 2009)

Die nervigen Dinge (ungefragt nach jeder Trashgruppe Recount posten, Schwanzvergleich) sind ja schon ausgiebig genannt worden.

2 Dinge stören mich persönlich noch mehr:

1. Wenn Leute als allererstes mal anfangen zu bomben in jeder Trashgruppe um im Recount (alle Kämpfe) oben zu sein und dadurch Aggro ziehen weil der Tank keine Gelegenheit hatte Aggro aufzubauen. Das stresst sowohl den Tank als auch den Heiler und ich finde die Trottel sollen ruhig in jeder Trashgruppe verrecken.

2. Wenn die geistigen Tiefflieger sich dann auch noch in der Gruppe damit brüsten was für Knaller dds sie sind, aber an den Bossen liegen sie immer im unteren Mittelfeld.
Das ist mal völliger Realitätsverlust und Schwachsinn hoch 5. Zumal es der Leistung von Tank und Heiler zu verdanken ist dass ihnen die Repkosten keine Tränen in die Augen treiben.

Recount ist ein Tool mit dem man seine eigene Leistung verbessern kann, wenn man kapiert was man damit anstellen kann. Wenn nicht ziehen die leute gerne ihre scheinbar einzige Bestätigung im Leben daraus.

Gruß,

Dross


----------



## Camô (5. Mai 2009)

Recount hat seine volle Daseinsberechtigung, nur mangelt es vielen Spielern an Anstand im Umgang mit dem Addon. Bosse wie Flicki etc. ist gutes Anschauungsmaterial. Wenn ich merken würde, dass die Katze neben mir 500 DPS mehr, trotz gleichen Equipstands schafft, würde ich fragen, wie sie das angestellt hat.
Außerdem räumt man damit Vorurteile aus dem Weg. Hätte auch nur irgendeiner Pre-Wotlk eine Katze als DD'ler mitgenommen? Heute undenkbar und ich hab so manchem schon beweisen können, was eine Katze ausmacht. Natürlich find ichs toll, ganz vorne im Recount zu stehen, bin ich es nicht und falle unerklärlicherweise weit runter, spornt es mich nur noch mehr an, mich voll reinzuhängen.

Hassen tue ich Spieler, die nach einem Kampf Recount posten, weil sie ganz weit vorne sind, oder auf Kosten von Aggro und Wipe spielen. Davon gibt es natürlich zu viele. Niemals würde ich unaufgefordert Recount posten, egal ob ich Erster oder Letzter bin.

Und es gibt nunmal gewisse Encounter, die gute DPS verlangen. Da ist, wie ein Vorposter bereits erwähnte, das Equip aber mal sowas von nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## Camô (5. Mai 2009)

Drossomar schrieb:


> 2. Wenn die geistigen Tiefflieger sich dann auch noch in der Gruppe damit brüsten was für Knaller dds sie sind, aber an den Bossen liegen sie immer im unteren Mittelfeld.
> Das ist mal völliger Realitätsverlust und Schwachsinn hoch 5. Zumal es der Leistung von Tank und Heiler zu verdanken ist dass ihnen die Repkosten keine Tränen in die Augen treiben.



Ich würde solche Leute einfach bloßstellen. Speicher seine DPS in Trashgruppen und bei Bossen ab, poste es im Raid, in der Gruppe bzw. Gilde und mach ihn fertig. Oder noch besser, was ja viele nicht machen, setz Recount vor jedem Boss zurück. Er postet seinen Trashschaden, du konterst mit Bossschaden und entschuldigst dich, dass das zu wenig DPS sind. Und du hast es schwarz auf weiß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hackle (5. Mai 2009)

wiso wird die schuld nicht mal auf das assoziale/unkollegiale verhalten der spieler geschoben sondern auf recount?
recount bringt NUR vorteile.
Ohne recount hätte ich warscheinlich nie meinen schaden optimieren können bzw sinnvoll skillungen testen können.
Man merkt auch ob jemand aktiv im raid ist oder nicht, von wem friendly fire ausging und von wem nicht.
wer wieviel überheilung hat und darum zu schnell oom geht. 
oder was mich zb sehr fasziniert hat wieviel mana ich als jäger mit SV skillung supporte.
al das sind VORTEILE die recount mitbringt und es ist noch dazu eins er übersichtlichsten addons die ich kenne.
wenn man sich damit beschäftigt kann man sehr viel an einer raidgrp optimieren bzw fehler finden. wie jeder damit umgeht ist ihm überlassen und hat nix mehr mit recount zu tun"PUNKT"!!!!

jeder der meint recount (oder gleichwertige addons mit gleicher funktion) schlecht zu machen spielt nur mit  "dps geilen idioten".
versteht seine klasse nicht und wird durch recount des öfteren entlarvt, oder er ist einfach ignorant gegenüber veränderungen.
wieso weint keiner das OMEN scheiße ist? "jeder gute spieler hats ja im gefühl wie weit er gehen kann"... stimmts?


----------



## Kankru (5. Mai 2009)

Als DD benutze ich recount um Trinkets, neue VZ, neue Rüstung und neue Waffen zu testen. Man sieht sein eigenes verfehlen, max Hits durschn. Hits und so weiter.
Als Heiler benutz ich Recount um meine Heilung so Manaeffektiv wie möglich zu benutzen, nicht viel Überheilung, dennoch alle oben halten mit dem Leben.
Als Tank wiederum benutze ich Recount, um den dmg der Gruppe zu sehen, denn damit bestimme ich das Tempo, viel schaden, schnelles spiel, wenig dmg, halt langsam machen.


MfG


----------



## Iffadrim (5. Mai 2009)

man was meckert ihr alle rum?

WOW ist ein Computerspiel, Daran gibt es keine  Zweifel.
Und Computerspiele kennen eigentlich nur zwei Dinge 1 und 0.
Also Mathematik,
Und was ist der beste Freund des Mathematikers?

Richtig, die Statistik.
Was hier jeden Tag betrieben wird ist nichts anderes als Statistik und Mathematik.

Der Levelbalekn wandert, warum? Weil er Zahlen addiert.
Den Rest könnt ihr euch selber denken.


----------



## Shrimp (5. Mai 2009)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> man was meckert ihr alle rum?
> 
> WOW ist ein Computerspiel, Daran gibt es keine  Zweifel.
> Und Computerspiele kennen eigentlich nur zwei Dinge 1 und 0.
> ...



und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen, Einstein?


----------



## Agyros (5. Mai 2009)

Die *richtige* Benutzung von Recount ist eine sinnvolle Sache, leider wird das ständig nicht richtig interpretiert und die "Dauerrecountposter" sind meistens die, die den Heilern / Tanks das Leben schwer machen, weil sie ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste den Wert pushen wollen.


----------



## Lokibu (5. Mai 2009)

Was manche übersehen ist, dass Recount nich nur DPS misst. Wenn man es richtig nutzt, hat man da mehr als einen DPS oder HPS Zähler in der Hand. Also ich finde Recount unheimlich praktisch um diverse Schwachpunkte herauszufinden um diese sodann auszugleichen. Die meisten denken halt, dass es nur für DPS ist. Ist aber net so.


----------



## Crystania (5. Mai 2009)

Benutze das auch nur für den Eigengebrauch. Als Heiler benutz ich das meißtens um zu gucken was andere Heiler meiner Klasse an Heilung aufhäufen und womit die heilen, das geht ja auch aus dem Recount hervor. Kann das persönlich nicht soo ab, wenn es im /raid nur heißt "Post mal einer Recount"... bei uns in der Gilde gabs sogar Recount - Verbot im öffentlichen Channel (Guild, Raid, Say, Yell etc.). 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*winke*


----------



## Crystania (5. Mai 2009)

Benutze das auch nur für den Eigengebrauch. Als Heiler benutz ich das meißtens um zu gucken was andere Heiler meiner Klasse an Heilung aufhäufen und womit die heilen, das geht ja auch aus dem Recount hervor. Kann das persönlich nicht soo ab, wenn es im /raid nur heißt "Post mal einer Recount"... bei uns in der Gilde gabs sogar Recount - Verbot im öffentlichen Channel (Guild, Raid, Say, Yell etc.). 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*winke* 

Edit:



Iffadrim schrieb:


> man was meckert ihr alle rum?
> 
> WOW ist ein Computerspiel, Daran gibt es keine  Zweifel.
> Und Computerspiele kennen eigentlich nur zwei Dinge 1 und 0.
> ...



Geht ums persönliche, ethische dabei.


----------



## Crystania (5. Mai 2009)

Benutze das auch nur für den Eigengebrauch. Als Heiler benutz ich das meißtens um zu gucken was andere Heiler meiner Klasse an Heilung aufhäufen und womit die heilen, das geht ja auch aus dem Recount hervor. Kann das persönlich nicht soo ab, wenn es im /raid nur heißt "Post mal einer Recount"... bei uns in der Gilde gabs sogar Recount - Verbot im öffentlichen Channel (Guild, Raid, Say, Yell etc.). 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*winke* 

Edit:



Iffadrim schrieb:


> man was meckert ihr alle rum?
> 
> WOW ist ein Computerspiel, Daran gibt es keine  Zweifel.
> Und Computerspiele kennen eigentlich nur zwei Dinge 1 und 0.
> ...



Geht ums persönliche, ethische dabei.

Edit2: 



Camô schrieb:


> Ich würde solche Leute einfach bloßstellen. Speicher seine DPS in Trashgruppen und bei Bossen ab, poste es im Raid, in der Gruppe bzw. Gilde und mach ihn fertig. Oder noch besser, was ja viele nicht machen, setz Recount vor jedem Boss zurück. Er postet seinen Trashschaden, du konterst mit Bossschaden und entschuldigst dich, dass das zu wenig DPS sind. Und du hast es schwarz auf weiß.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Recount speichert ja sowieso jeden Kampf ab, wenn mans richtig einstellt, bis zu glaube 25 Stück oder so.


----------



## Liio-Mugthol (5. Mai 2009)

Also Recount ist ein Sinnvolles Tool. Kontrolle ist auch wichtige im Raid. Denn wenn 24 sich anstrengen und 1er nicht kann es passierenb das ein Boss wegen dem einen nicht liegt.. Egal nun ob Heal oder DD ... abgesehen davon kann Recount ja viel mehr als nur Heal und DMG anzuzeigen


----------



## Krushtar (5. Mai 2009)

also ich nutz recount auch. Um mich quasi live zu kontrollieren und zu schauen wo ich stehe. Wenn ein anderer wesentlich mehr Schaden bzw Heilung gemacht hat dann schau ich mir erst mal an welche Fähigkeiten/Spells er benutzt hat und tausch mich mit ihm aus.

Für nen gesagtem Raidabend bzw einzelne Bosstrys schau ich mit lieber Webstats an. Da Recount doch nicht ganz so genau is.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Mai 2009)

Recount ist das einzige Addon was ich drauf habe. :F
WWS > Recount, aber Recount ist halt direkter.


----------



## Deanne (5. Mai 2009)

Recount ist praktisch und sinnvoll, solange man sich nicht zu sehr darauf versteift.

Ich habe Leute erlebt, die mit WoW aufhören wollten, weil sie nur auf Platz 3 oder 4 im 25er waren und andere, die vor lauter Dps-Geilheit überhaupt nichts mehr auf die Reihe bekommen haben. Soweit sollte es nicht kommen. 
Meiner Meinung nach genügt es, nach jedem Bossfight einen kurzen Blick auf die eigene Leistung zu werfen und sich dann auf wichtigere Dinge zu konzentrieren. 
Leute, die meinen, ständig ihre Werte posten müssen, kann ich nämlich gar nicht ab.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Mai 2009)

Im Recount kann man auch so Sachen anzeigen lassen wie:
- Unterbrechungen
- Schaden genommen (und wodurch)
- CC-Breaks 
- Dispells

Da kann man sehr gut sondieren und checken wer was macht.

Allerdings gehöre ich auch zu der Fraktion derer die sich in den Arsch beißen wenn sie net unter den #3 sind (kommt halt auf den Boss an).


----------



## PTY (5. Mai 2009)

Was viele nicht wissen: Recount bietet über die normale Ranglistenanzeige der Top-DDs oder Top-Healer noch weitere Statistiken. Diese können z.B. anzeigen, ob man selbst (oder bestimmte Personen) mit den Zaubern und Aktionen zurecht kommt. Wenn man auf eine Person in der Rangliste klickt, wird nämlich angezeigt, welche Zauber/Attacken welchen Effekt hatten und wie gut diese Zauber/Attacken getroffen haben. So macht man schnell Hit-Muffel aus und kann auch überprüfen, ob man selbst an der derzeit verwendeten Rotation nicht nochwas optimieren kann. Außerdem kann man in einem Raid so schnell sehen, ob jemand die ihm zugeteilte Aufgabe wirklich gewissenhaft ausführt. Für Raid-Leader neben oRA2 und BigBrother also ein sehr nützliches Tool, was aber leider viel zu selten für diese Zwecke eingesetzt wird.

Diejenigen, die nach jedem Mob einen Recount-Auszug posten, würde ich auch eher in die Kategorie "Schwanzvergleich" einordnen. Aber hier macht der Spieler das Tool zum "Schwanzvergleich". Das Tool selbst ist gut so, wie es ist.


----------



## Dinquisitor (5. Mai 2009)

Recount hat schon seine positiven Seiten, wenn man es entsprechend zu nutzen weiss.

Nutzt man es bei jedem Boss und schaut sich dann nach jedem Bossfight die Werte an, ist es absoluter Quatsch - alleine in Naxx wären als Bosse die sich gar nicht für eignen Maexxna (wegen falls kein Shami vorhanden entgiften des Tanks, alternativ wenn man eingeteilt ist Leute aus Kokons zu befreien), Noth (wegen entfluchen), Grobbulus (wegen den Debuffphasen die random im Raid eintreffen), Gluth (falls man fürs Adds kiten eingeteilt ist), Thaddius (falls bei den Mobs vor dem Boss die Gruppe auf einer der Plattformen zu fix ist im DMG, so dass diese einen Attstop praktizieren muss), Kel (wegen Übernahme). Hier ists aus meiner Sicht Stumpfsinn, wenn einer nach dem Bossfight mir Recount ankommt.

Anders verhält es sich z.B. bei Flickwerk, wo man sehen kann, welcher Caster was taugt (so konnten wir vor wenigen Wochen eine Full T7,5 Shadowpriest bewundern, die nicht im DMG hinter unserem blau / T7 equippten Standardshadow um gute 0.5k DPS zurücklag^^). 

De facto hängen die Werte in jedem "Schwanz-O-Meter" sehr stark davon ab, was für Sonderaufgaben man bei den Encounter zu erledigen hat, so dass sie insgesamt eine nette Spielerei sind (und sicherlich eine gewissen Aussagekraft haben, wenn man Spieler ohne "Extrajobs" bei den Bossen vergleicht) - und gelegentlich hilfreich - jedoch nicht mehr.

Gruß
Vade


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Mai 2009)

Natürlich müssen noch andere Jobs bei Bossen gemacht werden und natürlich CCt der Boss einen oder sonst was aber das sollte man in die gegebenen Daten, welche Recount z. B. ausspuckt, einbeziehen. Aber auch bei diesen Encountern macht es Sinn Recount zu betrachten, bei Vezax z. B. muss gekickt werden - ich kann also schauen wer wie oft gekickt hat und dabei welchen DPS erzielt hat, als Schurke bin ich bei Vezax eh nicht im DPSMeter zu finden aber das ist trotzdem noch kein Brainafk Boss bzw. Afk Boss für Schurken (also doch, aber bisl reagieren sollte man) :O


----------



## Komicus (5. Mai 2009)

Recount is für ein alleine super zum dmg kontrollieren, aber im Raid... wir haben es oft genug das nach jedem Boss, zb in NAXX die recount Daten für schaden allgemein und DPS gepostet werden und da bei 10 leuten 8verschiedene Angaben stehen.Kommt also auch noch drauf an wie weit die Leute auseinander stehen^^ Beim Versuch mit "Skada - Dmgmeter" hatten alle fast gleiche Werte dafür stellt der automatisch nach ´ner Zeit in der man kein dmg gemacht hat, zb wegen reggen wieder von "gesammter Schlachtzug" auf die eigene Wertung um, beim ersten mal is sowas noch witzig wenn man aufeinmal von 1.7k dmg auf fast 8k springt aber für ein Vergleich isses da nich brauchbar.

Ausserdem sollte man mal wieder mehr auf das miteinander und Taktik in einer Instanz achten anstatt wieviel Dmg xyz fährt.Was haben denn die Leute gemacht bevor recount da war?Da gings doch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Mai 2009)

Recount synchronisiert, also.. nein.
Und naja, nur weil man auf das DMGMeter achtet heisst das nicht das die Taktik und das Zusammenspiel ignoriert wird.


----------



## prohead (5. Mai 2009)

Ich finde Recount auch ein sehr nützliches Tool, gabs ja zu Classic/BC Zeiten auch schon (DamageMeter), ist also nix neues. Für mich als Tank ist es eine gute Kontrolle um sehen wer den meisten Schaden eingesteckt hat, wer am meisten geheilt wurde usw, also auch eine Kontrolle für mich selber. Allerdings führt das Ganze auch dazu, dass viele DDler sich fast schon einen Wettkampf liefern um auf Platz 1 zu kommen und überhaupt nicht mehr auf Ihre Aggro schauen... das nervt manchmal extrem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorwynn (5. Mai 2009)

Ich verwende auch recount, in erster Linie jedoch nur um mich mit anderen zu vergleichen. Klar kommts manchmal vor das ich es poste, aber eig. genügts mir wenn ich seh wo ich steh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azerak (5. Mai 2009)

Hiho!

Ich hab mir aus Recount eigtl net so viel gemacht habe es aber dennoch installiert um schauen zu können ob die DDs wissen was sie machen oder nicht.
(Bin normalerweise Tank)

Denn ich machen gern mal ein paar heros hintereinander aber manche Leute schmeiß ich dann auch wenns sein muss... 
Nur als Beispiel: In HdS hc ( was eine reine Damage-Instanz ist) hatten wir nen DK mit der 480 DPS hatte... wie das ging? Keine Ahnung .. als wir in die nächste dann noch wollten hab ich ihm das DK Forum vorgeschlagen und hab ihn dann höflich der Gruppe verwiesen.

Derzeit spiel ich meinen Jäger hoch (lvl 70 nun).
In Burg Utgarde hatten wir nen Hexer lvl 72 noch mit. Er hatte ne DPS von 900 und hat ständig aggro gekriegt.
Ich als Jäger hab den Tank immer erstmal hochgeschossen mit Irreführung... habe Aspekt der Viper angehabt da ich persönlich manaprobleme hatte bin aber direkt mit weiter. Habe Eisfallen gelegt... Stich des Flügeldrachen... und auch mal fix nen Mob per Ablenkender Schuss + Abschreckung abgenommen als es mal sehr knapp mit heal war.

Der Hexer hat aber den CC einfach mit DoTs immer rausgehauen ^^

Fazit davon: Habe den Tank supportet und knall 850 DPS gemacht ohne auch nur 1 mal aggro zu kriegen.
Der Hexer hatte 900 DPS und hat einfach wie blöd alles zu gedottet und somit aggro gekriegt.
Er wollte einfach erster sein~

Aber am Ende war es natürlich die Schuld des Tanks und ich hatte nen Hexenmeister auf ignorelist ^^
Also Recount zeigt wie viele schon sagen nicht so ganz die Wahrheit... Und für Leute wie den HExer die einfach nur max DPS fahren wollen ist das eine Einladung dazu einfach nur schwachsinn zu bauen... 

Also es kommt auf den Spieler drauf an ~ Recount selbst verurteile ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrras (5. Mai 2009)

Guns don´t kill people,
people kill people.

But the guns help...A lot.


----------



## Fearforfun (5. Mai 2009)

Ich denke das recount ist ein schwantz vergleich von leuten kommt die selber platz 8# im schaden haben und heiler und/oder tanks kicken wenn sie ihrer meinung nicht genug bringen


----------



## Komicus (5. Mai 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Recount synchronisiert, also.. nein.
> Und naja, nur weil man auf das DMGMeter achtet heisst das nicht das die Taktik und das Zusammenspiel ignoriert wird.



Ich weiss nicht wie es bei dir auf dem Server ist, aber wenn man nicht grad Gildenintern unterwegs ist und nach einem Randomgrüppchen sucht ist IMMER die erste Frage "Wievel dps machst du?" und irgendwie ist das auch erst seit wotlk aufgekommen, vorher war immer nur interessant ob auf Treffsicherheit oder Beastmaster geskillt.

Und was die Taktik angeht ein beispiel: Die magistrix im Nexus, da gibts ja nu ne reihenfolge wenn die sich 3teilt in Frost,feuer,arkane. Und was kommt als kommentar wenn man das anmerkt vom Gruppenleiter, meist Tank/Heiler "Egal einfach genug Schaden machen dann liegt die" joa...und wenn dann die Gruppe tot ist weil alle 3 dd´s auf jeder eine eingehaun haben und der Heiler überfordert den Tank vergessen hat kommt eine kurze flame runde mit Noobs und anderen betitelungen und der Gruppenleiter geht weil ers immer besser kann...

Okay, wenn man mit der Gilde oder ner Raidgruppe unterwegs ist sieht das anders aus,da gibts die ansagen wer was macht und wann und wo und da gibts dann auch nur den "Schwanzvergleich"  Klassenintern also Jäger mit Jäger und nich Schurke mit mage usw


----------



## Rantja (5. Mai 2009)

Xiuhcoatl schrieb:


> Ich hab Recount zwar auch drauf, nutze es aber eher selten, da bei mir der Grundsatz gilt: "Fällt der Boss um, war alles ok."
> 
> Mich nerven eher die Spieler, di selbst kein Damagemeter installiert haben, und nach jeder Trashgruppe alles gepostet haben wollen...



Ich poste das Ding konsequent nie! Kann man sich echt selber draufladen...

Ich finde es gut für eine Raidübersicht, gerade bei DPS lastigen Bossen erkennt man dabei recht gut die Schwächen bei den Spielern(Es kann z. B. nicht sein, daß ein Heilschamane im Heilmeter als 5% über dem Palatank angezeigt wird -war nicht nur in einem Raid so). Sehr gut, weil hier schon mehrfach angesprochen, ist auch, daß man sehen kann, wer, z.B. wie oft decursed hat. Für mich ist das Teil echt Pflicht in Raids. Das sollte aber jeder für sich wissen, wieviel er dem beimißt!


----------



## Fearforfun (5. Mai 2009)

Azerak schrieb:


> Der Hexer hat aber den CC einfach mit DoTs immer rausgehauen ^^
> 
> Fazit davon: Habe den Tank supportet und knall 850 DPS gemacht ohne auch nur 1 mal aggro zu kriegen.
> Der Hexer hatte 900 DPS und hat einfach wie blöd alles zu gedottet und somit aggro gekriegt.
> ...



hmm ich denke das wirklich der Tank schuld ist und ich spiel dd (hexer) und tank und wenn seit wotkl der tank keine aggro hat ist er immer schuld und wenn er in non-heros stirbt er oder der heiler
nomallerweise sind in non heros eh alles bomb gruppen


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Mai 2009)

Noe bei uns macht man Equipchecks und fragt eher selten nach dem DPS.
Warums das erst seit WotLK/BC gibt kannst dir doch wohl selber beantworten? Ausser Ony gabs damals wenig Random Gruppen und Ony konnte man mit 10 grünen+1 passend Equiptem Tank legen.. Genau wie eig. überall Pre Naxx damals, du brauchtest kein DPS oder sowas, du brauchtest nur nen Tank.

Ansonsten Vergleiche ich mich mit allen, natürlich maul ich keinen Eleshamy an das er mal bitte mehr DPS raushauen soll, das ist Klassentechnisch kaum möglich.
Wenn ich aber 2* Mages im Raid habe und einer bei 3,6k DPS rumchillt und der andere bei 4,9k läuft da auch was falsch und dann darf der sich danach was anhören - wenn aber dieser z. B. bei Razorscale die Harpunen gemacht hat kann man ihm keinen Vorwurf machen, natürlich nicht aber das weiss ich ja bevor ich ihm sowas unterstellen würde.

Btw: Bei dem Boss gibts ne Killreihenfolge? Nie gehört.


----------



## Rantja (5. Mai 2009)

Azerak schrieb:


> ....
> Der Hexer hat aber den CC einfach mit DoTs immer rausgehauen ^^
> ...





Dafür gibt es auch nette Addons, die fröhlich in den Chat spammen, wer gerade die CC gebrochen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings muß ich sagen, daß ich als Palatank CC hasse in normalen Hero-Inis. =)


----------



## Komicus (5. Mai 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Btw: Bei dem Boss gibts ne Killreihenfolge? Nie gehört.



jo^^ Wird glaub ich nur nich mehr gemacht.Die ersten paar male als wir mit der Gilde bei der magistrix waren wurde es so gemacht Frost->Feuer->Arkane, grusse Taktik besprechung im TS^^ heut wird da auch nurnoch durchgerannt und drauf gehaun...hm...


----------



## Sotham (5. Mai 2009)

Ich kenn es bei dem Boss anders: Arkan, Frost, Feuer. Hab aber nie Probleme damit gehabt, wenn die DD einfach auf alle drauf gekloppt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razorcraft (5. Mai 2009)

Mir geht es schon ziemlich auf den Sack wenn immer die selbe Frage kommt...Wie viel DPS fährst du? Natürlich hat das auch gute Seiten....z.B kann man mit so einem Add-on seine Leistung testen und der,ich sag jetzt mal Raidleiter,kann sicher sein das man für den Raid "tauglich" ist und man nicht nur 900 DPS macht. Jedoch ist DPS nicht alles bei einigen Bossen ist auch Movement und so gefragt.

Bild dir deine Meinung.


Mfg der Razor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kennyxd (5. Mai 2009)

ich nutze es als klassenleiter um zu schauen wo man etwas verbessern muss, wie soll ich sonst top leistung bringen und gleichzeitig schauen was andere falsch machen... man darf halt nicht nur heilung anschauen sondern auch hps, overheal, decurse-aktionen und klasse sowie eq anschauen.


----------



## AmigaLink (5. Mai 2009)

Maghar schrieb:


> ... da in raids gerne mal die frage nach nem damagemeter kommt ist es ganz praktisch wenn man eins da hat



Genau DAS ist es, was ich an DMG-Metern hasse wie die Pest!
Diese ständige Fragerei nach den DPS-Werten, mit anschließenden Posten der Daten, ist einfach nur nervig.
Bei Raids unserer Gilde und/oder bei Raids die ich Leite ist das Posten von Recount-Daten schlichtweg Verboten. Wer die Daten wissen will, soll sich gefälligst selber recount installieren und das damit gewonnene (nicht) Wissen für sich behalten. Wer sich nicht dran hält fliegt raus und darf sich drüber freuen das er seine id versemmelt hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und selbst wenn ich in dem Raid nix zu sagen habe, nehme ich den Leuten den Wind aus den segeln. 
Sobald einer Fragt ob jemand ein DMG-Meter drauf hat, sag ich "Ja hab ich. Du etwa nicht?"
Dann kommt ein "Nein" oder ein "Sonst würde ich nicht Fragen."
Dann sag ich "Tja das ist Pech mein lieber. Denn außer dir Interessiert sich hier niemand für die Daten. Und falls doch, dann hat derjenige selber ein DMG-Meter."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (5. Mai 2009)

Beka schrieb:


> ich hab bei meinen 80ern zwar auch recout drauf, aber ich persönlich finde es blödsinn das sich alles nur noch und DPS und DMG dreht. wenn man nicht gerade in einer gilde ist die den highend content schon clear hat sollte man lieber auf das gesammtergebnis achten, nämlich das der boss liegt. und da kommt es meiner meinung nach nicht auf dps an sondern auf das zusammenspiel.
> vorallem kann man die dps garnicht 100%ig genau bestimmen. ich merk das an meinen Chars auch. Den einen tag fahr ich zB 2k dps, den tag darauf nurnoch 1,8 weils ne andere gruppe ist. Ich denke mal das DPS / DMG seid WotL viel zu viel an bedeutung gewonnen hat. *mal ehrlich, wer von euch wusste zu BC-zeiten wie viel DPS er hat???*


Net so viele wie heute obwohl solche addons schon damals sehr populär waren. Es war damals eine sache der Ausrüstung . wenn ich nen ssc /tk randomraid aufgezogen hab hab ich net nahc dps gefragt da wure brav zum gearcheck spaziert und wer zu schlecht war durfte gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß auchnicht woher dieser umschwung zu wotlk kam vill wegen der dmg puppen an den man einen dps richtwert erzielen kann...
gengerell war dps damals noch wichtiger als heute ( zu naxx zieten) weil entweder der boss einen kanppenb enragetimer hatte oder man ein wettrennen gegen den manabalken der heielr laufen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 durhc die vereinahcung des contents war das allerdings net mehr sonderlich nötig außer bei einigen ausnahmen.

auch deine erste aussage ist ausgemachter blödsinn. Das gesamtbild setzt sich uas leistungen jedes einzelenen zusammen un die haben 100% zu geben... vorallen in high content gilden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ciaz (5. Mai 2009)

Nein, ich finde Recount gut und hilfreich, wenn es denn sinnvoll als Statistiktool benutzt wird. Sobald aber die kleinen Plagen im Raid/Herogruppe ihren "super duper" Schaden posten und somit das Tool missbrauchen und teilweise zum schlechten Ruf solcher Addons beitragen, hört der Spass natuerlich auf.

Nicht der DPS Wert ist das entscheidende (der variiert heilt auch durch Gear), sondern die Funktion, dass Recount genau aufzeigt, wie oft Spieler X Faehigkeit Y benutzt hat. Wenn man zum Beispiel einen Survival Hunter dabei hat, dessen Prozentwerte der Skills nicht ES > Autoshot > Steady > Rest betragen und er kein einziges Mal Serpent und Black Arrow nutzt, kann man sagen, dass der Hunter scheisse ist - zumindest so lange er sich nicht in Foren / bei guten Huntern Tipps holt. Weiteres Beispiel sind Krieger, die auch mal Tanken wollen. Jeder Durchschnittswarri weiss, dass ein Tank seinen Hauptschaden (zumindest an Bossen) durch Heroic Strike macht und durch den Ragedump einen ziemlichen DPS und Aggro Boost erhaelt. Falls also aggrotechnische Probleme auftauchen von diversen DDs, laesst sich so super die Fehlerstelle erkennen.

Hier muss man dann halt entscheiden. Schleift man dann solche Leute mit oder kickt man sie.

Ich für meinen Teil habe absolut kein Problem, wenn in Heros Leute dabei sind, die ihre Klasse nicht all zu gut beherrschen - bis zu einem gewissen Masse... Allerdings vergeht einem die Lust "nicht so gute" Leute dann durch Naxx n Co durchzuschleppen. Es ist nun mal so, dass die Umsetzung des Encounter aequivalaent zu der Charbeherrschung steht -> verrecken bei Heigan n Co. Hier hat man meiner Meinung nach einfach die Pflicht und Verantwortung der restlichen Raidmitglieder gegenueber seinen Teil beizutragen und nicht nur /afk /follow maessig Items abzugreifen, sondern auch was dafuer zu tun.. und wenns nur 20 mins in einem Forum ist, wo man sich über die Rota des Chars informiert..


----------



## kurnthewar (5. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube solche tools haben ihr daseins berechtigung. Ob es gut für ne Schwanzverlängerung ist kann ich nicht bestätigen. 

Da aber z.b. in Raids die Bosse einen Enrage haben muss hier halt manchmal so ein tool hinhalten um zu schauen obs für den Boss halt reicht. 

Oder aber um die leistung von Mitspielern halt zu kontrollieren den wer halt gute items haben will sollte mit diesen wenn das nunmal seine aufgabe ist auch seinen Schaden verbessern (Ich weiss es kommt auf die Aufgabe an!). Den nur Items abstauben und andere die arbeit machen ist auch net nett.


Es ist ein Hilfsmittel und mehr net. 


Gutes zusammen Spiel kann viel kompensieren aber nunmal nicht alles.


----------



## kurnthewar (5. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azerak (5. Mai 2009)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> hmm ich denke das wirklich der Tank schuld ist und ich spiel dd (hexer) und tank und wenn seit wotkl der tank keine aggro hat ist er immer schuld und wenn er in non-heros stirbt er oder der heiler
> nomallerweise sind in non heros eh alles bomb gruppen




Teils vlt.. aber das Equip vom Tank (Paladin) war noch von pre wotlk und der Änderung mit dem Spelldmg.
Sprich: er hatte int/spell dmg Tankequipment noch an...
Und wer nu kommt: "Selber schuld"...  Wer zu blöd ist als DD sich den Umständen anzupassen ist selber schuld und macht ordentlich was falsch *g*
Denn ich hab auch keine Aggro gekriegt und genug Schaden gemacht ;D


----------



## Toyuki (5. Mai 2009)

ich use recount nur um zu gucken wer nicht dispellt oder so, wer brain afk ist und wer shice baut^^ (also frendlyfire (bombe oder sowas))


----------



## the Whitewolf (5. Mai 2009)

Ich find als eigenbedarf is sowas kein Thema doch wenns dann komtm das ürgwelche Leute an Recountdaten (oder Vergleichbares) entscheiden ob leute mit archa 10er etc. kommen dürfen etc. is dumm genau wie die frage wieviel dps bei nem boss den man auch in 20min. kampf legen kann wenn man will...

Also: Als Vergleich von sich selbst mit anderen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Als Auswahlkreterium  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alschaffar (5. Mai 2009)

Mafiosis schrieb:


> Ich nutze zwar Skada aber es macht ja das gleiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so sehe ich das auch...letztens erst wieder als jäger in der ini...gut, man braucht eigentlich kein cc mehr, aber hey, es hilft doch auch, wenn man mal die lage entspannt, und den ein oder anderen mob einfriert...oder sonstiges zur unterstützung beiträgt(heiler beschützen usw.)...aber manche checken das nicht, und pöbeln dich nur wegen zu wenig dmg an....DAS sind für mich die Leute, die keine Ahnung haben...


----------



## Waldman (5. Mai 2009)

Bestes Analysetool, Thema Ende.


----------



## switsch (6. Mai 2009)

hallo erstma^^

 ... um ma zu sehn was für schaden ich  so mach  hab ich mir dieses recount auch ma zugelegt... gibts da irgendwelche 
geheimnisvollen einstellungen  die man beachten muß? 

weil : 

... hab mich gewundert warum ich relativ wenig schaden mit meinem jäger mach... ich also an diese übungsatrappen
 und ma rumprobiert... und nun mein  noch größeres wundern:

egal ob mit pet oder ohne... egal ob  mit aspekt der viper oder des drachenfalken oder ohne aspekt...
 ich  mach  immer etwa  den gleichen dps

der einzige unterschied war mit " Überleben" war ich n bisschen "besser" als als BM

ich will jetzt  nich wissen was ich verbessern kann... mir gehts  nur um die tatsache ansich das da bei recount irgendwas nich hinhaut
deswegen lass ich jetzt auch ma lvl... equip etc pp weg....


ach ja... es ist die aktuelle version von recount 

mfg & thx im voraus


----------



## Shrukan (6. Mai 2009)

Nadine, was hast du da nur ausgelöst?^^


----------



## ReWahn (6. Mai 2009)

switsch schrieb:


> hallo erstma^^
> 
> ... um ma zu sehn was für schaden ich  so mach  hab ich mir dieses recount auch ma zugelegt... gibts da irgendwelche
> geheimnisvollen einstellungen  die man beachten muß?
> ...



du solltest recount vor jedem neuen test anweisen, alte daten zu löschen, sonst zeigt es dir einfach deine durchschnittlichen dps über alle kämpfe an.
sprich:
reset -> skillung 1 --> wert merken
reset -> skillung 2 --> werte vergleichen.


----------



## RVorg (6. Mai 2009)

Naja es ist halt nicht für jeden Spieler eine "Schwanzverlängerung".
Ich persönlich analysiere damit nach jedem Raid kurz meine Daten. Vorallem nachdem ich umgeskillt habe is das nunmal einfach wichtig um seinen Character weiterhin zu verbessern. 
Ich bin aber auch strikt dagegen nach jeder Mob-Gruppe das Dmg-Meter zu posten. Wenn überhaupt am Ende eines Raids.


----------



## Cellien (7. Mai 2009)

So, finde das der Thread schon viel zu lange läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dmg Addons braucht man, um den Schaden und die Heilung in Raids zu analysieren und zu verbessern.
Wer seinen verursachten Schaden postet, ist einfach nur schwach und will zeigen wie cool man ist. PUNKT... mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## ReWahn (7. Mai 2009)

Cellien schrieb:


> So, finde das der Thread schon viel zu lange läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auch hier sollte man differenzieren...
postet man recount, um den rauswurf eines ~800dps spielers zu begründen sehe ich darin kein problem...
aber gerade in 5er instanzen stimme ich dir zu... solange nicht einer der dds extrem schlechte werte lieftert gibt es hier keinen sinn, recount zu posten...


----------



## SicknesZ (8. Mai 2009)

das addon is einfach mal sehr nützlich um leute herauszufinden, die sich einfach nur mitziehen lassen.
quasi: inv -> afk -> boss -> "re" ->looten -> "kurz afk" -> boss    ...... usw.
is zwar echt dreist, aber hab ich  schon paar mal miterlebt!

außerdem is es ganz nützlich um die eigenen werte zu beobachten und evtl dann etwas an seiner rotation zu feilen. hrhr.

grüße


----------



## Joergsen (8. Mai 2009)

auf jeden fall ein nützliches addon, aber es sollte eine funktion geben dass sobald man irgendeiner gruppe 
angehört nur der grpleader in den chat posten kann.


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. Mai 2009)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> Bei Raids unserer Gilde und/oder bei Raids die ich Leite ist das Posten von Recount-Daten schlichtweg Verboten. Wer die Daten wissen will, soll sich gefälligst selber recount installieren und das damit gewonnene (nicht) Wissen für sich behalten. Wer sich nicht dran hält fliegt raus und darf sich drüber freuen das er seine id versemmelt hat!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn eure Gildenmitglieder nicht genug Disziplin haben ein Gespamme dieser Daten zu unterbinden, warum führt ihr dann nicht einfach welches ein? Je weiter man im Content voranschreitet, um so interessanter können Daten dieser Art für den Raid werden - warum also nur wegen ein paar Querschlägern drauf verzichten?


----------



## Teradas (8. Mai 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Und genau damit,hat sie vollkommen recht.


----------



## Byakko (9. Mai 2009)

Ich hab da auch mal eine kleines sehr erheiternde Geschichte.

Letzte Woche war jemand auf der Suche nach DDs für einen 10er Naxx run.

Ich >> Hallo, habt Ihr noch Platz für einen Hunter?
Raidleiter >> Ja, haben wir. Wieviel Schaden machst du denn so?
Ich >> 2.5k unbuffed an der Hero Puppe. Ich war aber noch nie in einem Raid ist das ok?
Raidleiter >> Ok der Dmg ist ok und das andere ist auch nicht schlimm, ich kann dir das wichtigste vorher erklären
Raidleiter lädt euch in den Schlachtzug ein
Ich >> Hallo
Raidleiter >> Willkommen. Ich hab da noch schnell eine Frage and dich.
Ich >> Dann mal los ^^
Raidleiter >> Hast du Recount und Omen installiert?
Ich >> Nö brauch ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe geschmissen
Ich >> Hab Skada, das sollte reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da war der Raidleiter wohl ein wenig Triggerhappy oder er hat nur einen Grund gesucht um mich wieder loszuwerden. 
Selbst wenn ich nichts in dieser Art installiert gehabt hätte, wäre das ja schnell nachgeholt. Wobei ich im Grundgenommen 
Omen für genauso unwichtig wie Recount halte.


----------



## lokker (9. Mai 2009)

ist halt fast das gleiche wie mit irgendwelchen Highscore-Punkten in anderen Spielen. Wer die meisten macht, gewinnt halt^^


----------



## ReWahn (9. Mai 2009)

Byakko schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch mal eine kleines sehr erheiternde Geschichte.
> 
> Letzte Woche war jemand auf der Suche nach DDs für einen 10er Naxx run.
> 
> ...



Kein Omen? Fail.

Das wird er sich gedacht haben.
"Nö brauch ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" als antwort auf die frage nach omen wirkt halt sehr infantil/eigensinnig, was in gegensatz zur im raid georderten team- und anpassungsfähigkeit steht. Hättest du gleich geschrieben "Nutze Skada, da is auch ne threatanzeige dabei" hätte man dich sicherlich nicht gekickt.

jemand, der mit 0 erfahrung ankommt und die frage nach omen so beantwortet würde auch bei mir nicht im raid bleiben :>




Teradas schrieb:


> PARAS.ID schrieb:
> 
> 
> > lies bitte vorm posten die beiträge die schon geschrieben wurden. begründe deine meinung anschaulich, um zur diskussion beizutragen.
> > und zitier korrekt und lass die grammattikfehler weg :>


----------



## PARAS.ID (9. Mai 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wenn eure Gildenmitglieder nicht genug Disziplin haben ein Gespamme dieser Daten zu unterbinden, warum führt ihr dann nicht einfach welches ein? Je weiter man im Content voranschreitet, um so interessanter können Daten dieser Art für den Raid werden - warum also nur wegen ein paar Querschlägern drauf verzichten?



Darf ich so frech fragen, ob man das grün auch entfernen könnt? Möchtest du lediglich durch farbe herraustechen oder ist das ein anhaltender forumsfehler?



Teradas schrieb:


> Und genau damit,hat sie vollkommen recht.



Behauptung -> Beleg 1 -> Beleg 2 -> Beleg X -> Diskussion.


----------



## ReWahn (9. Mai 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Darf ich so frech fragen, ob man das grün auch entfernen könnt? Möchtest du lediglich durch farbe herraustechen oder ist das ein anhaltender forumsfehler?



seit kurzem sind alle mods so grün... ist so gewollt, ob es optisch ansprechend ist sei mal dahingestellt...


----------



## Contemptio (9. Mai 2009)

Das Problem liegt nicht an den (meiner Ansicht nach überaus guten) Addons, sondern an der epicgeilen, versessenen Community von wow...


----------



## Nync (9. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit,
um jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu zu geben:
Omen ist einfach Pflicht für Spieler die Raiden wollen. Ohne Omen hat man einfach keinen Überblick wo man in der Aggro liste steht

Recount ist sicher für viele leider ein "ich bin der größte und beste" Addon. Dennoch habe ich das Glück, dass meine Erfahrung zeigt wer gut spielt und sich anstrengt verwendet recount dafür um seine eigene Leistung beurteilen zu können und sich mit den anderen Raidmembern zu messen. Ich persönlich nutze das z.B. sehr gerne um Leute herauszufiltern bei denen ich mir noch nen Tipp für Skillung, Verzauberung o.ä. holen kann.

Der einzige Grund für den ich Recount als einen Pflichtanteil sehe ist der Raidleiter. Man sollte nunmal wissen welche Leute im Raid guten und auch konstanten Dmg fahren können um gerade bei der Auswahl für einen neuen Content etwas selektieren zu können.

So far  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (9. Mai 2009)

Contemptio schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt nicht an den (meiner Ansicht nach überaus guten) Addons, sondern an der epicgeilen, versessenen Community von wow...



was itemgeilheit mit recount und dps-vergleich zu tun hat erklärst du dann auch noch ja?

@Nync: /sign


----------



## Byakko (9. Mai 2009)

> Omen ist einfach Pflicht für Spieler die Raiden wollen. Ohne Omen hat man einfach keinen Überblick wo man in der Aggro liste steht



Und diese Aussage ist genauso blöde wie das ganze E-Peen gehabe mit Recount.

Muß jetzt leider mal ein wenig weiter ausholen.
Ich habe fast 6 Jahre lang FFXI (Final Fantasy 11 "online") gespielt und dort wirst du ab Level 10 in Gruppen gezwungen, da du dann nicht mal mehr alleine Leveln kannst. Und dort gibt es solche Add-Ons auch nicht und auch im Endgame gibt es solche Add-Ons nicht und dort dauern die Bosskämpfe teilweise mehere Stunden und rate mal was? Wenn man ein Spiel beherrscht und seine Klasse kennt, geht das auch ohne so einen Schnick-Schnack.

Klar, es macht die Sache einfach, das streite ich nicht ab, aber im Grunde verlernt bzw. lernt gar nicht erst ein Gefühl für die Bedrohung zu bekommen.
Und das ist genau das was mich eigentlich an dem ganzen WoW Add-On Thema nerft, Add-Ons nehmen die fast alles was Skill betrifft ab.


----------



## PARAS.ID (9. Mai 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> seit kurzem sind alle mods so grün... ist so gewollt, ob es optisch ansprechend ist sei mal dahingestellt...



Ist zwar ein anderes Thema,aber ich empfind als ästhetischer Stilbruch. Desweiteren muss man die Moderatoren doch nicht weiter hervorheben,oder? Welch Nutzen bringt es ,außer,dass die beiträge ziemlich unschön anzusehen sind.
Man beachte das Schöne Wort "Moderator" in Dunkelgrün auf Dezenten,etwas helleren gift-grün.

Am schönsten hebt man sich doch durch Leistung ab. (Wo wir wieder bei Recount wären)

Bei Gelegenheit muss ich auch mal versuchen, mich bei Skada reinzufuchsen. Ich muss sagen,dass ich damit noch nicht so ganz zurecht komm, da es mir immer irgendetwas anzeigt,ohne dass ich es wirklich beeinflussen kann oder es meinem Willen unterwerfen kann.


----------



## Gulwar (9. Mai 2009)

Es ist wie mit anderen Dingen auch: Es kommt darauf an wie man sie nutzt.
Statistische Daten über Damage und Deilung sind schon sehr nützlich, wenn sie einem helfen den Raid voranzubringen erst recht.
In meinem Raid nutze ich diesde daten hauptsächlich, um die Entwicklung des Raids zu verfolgen, nicht um andere Mitspieler zur Sau zu machen. Was ich auch schon erlebt habe.
Es geht nicht darum zu sagen: "Ey, du spielst schlecht, wir nehmen dich nicht mehr mit", sondern zu sagen: "Hey, schau doch mal da und dort, vielleicht kann dir einer Tipps geben noch besser zu werden"
Häufig werden die Daten aber genau dazu mißbraucht: Jemand zu diffamieren und seinen Wert für den Raid in Frage zu stellen.  Wer so etwas macht hat leider keine Ahnung von Statistik und ihrer Auswertung. Zumal Recount wie alle Damagemeter nur grobe Daten liefern, keineswegs 100% verläßliche. Spezifische Dinge wie Art des I-Net Zugangs, Grafikkarte, RAM, Rechnerqualität, haben einen sehr großen Einfluß und selbst der schnellste Spieler verliert im Laufe eines Bossfights mehrere Sekunden durch technische Probleme, weil er an einem Rechner vo Anno Tobak sitzt.
Recount sagt dir auch nicht, was der Spieler für den Raid tut, sowohl durch Skills und Talente wie Buffs oder Manareg und erst recht sagt Recount dir nichts darüber, wie wichtig der Spieler für den Raid ist. Ich nehme durchaus auch gerne "Stimmungskanonen" mit, slebst dann wenn darunter der Damage oder die Heilung in begrenztem Maße leiden.
Fazit: Als Raidleader brauchst du Recount sowieso, aber eben nur um Grobwerte zu erhalten. Den Verstand und ein gewisses Feingefühl kann allerdings kein Recount ersetzen. Ihr werdet also auch weiterhin selbstständig denken müssen.
PS. In unserem Raid ist das posten von Recount Daten übrigens auch nicht erwünscht. Warum? vergleiche mal die Daten von 3 oder mehr Spielern, die die selbe version den ganzen Abend laufen lassen. Die Unterschiede sind enorm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (9. Mai 2009)

Byakko schrieb:


> Ich habe fast 6 Jahre lang FFXI (Final Fantasy 11 "online") gespielt und dort wirst du ab Level 10 in Gruppen gezwungen, da du dann nicht mal mehr alleine Leveln kannst. Und dort gibt es solche Add-Ons auch nicht und auch im Endgame gibt es solche Add-Ons nicht und dort dauern die Bosskämpfe teilweise mehere Stunden und rate mal was? Wenn man ein Spiel beherrscht und seine Klasse kennt, geht das auch ohne so einen Schnick-Schnack.



Jäger, Survival-geskillt. Explosiv-Schuß, "Schwarzer Pfeil". Beides dottet; beides krittet (Jagdgesellschaft leuchtet wild auf). Totstellen ist durch. 

Kurze Frage: Woher weiß ich abgesehen vom Omen, wo ich in der Aggro-Liste stehe? Das sollte mir jemand, der ein wenig vergleichbares Spiel wie FF mit stundenlangen Bosskämpfen durchgezockt hat, wo es in WoW allerdings einen "Enrage"-Timer gibt, doch durchaus genauso aus dem FF beantworten können. Auf das Glück verlassen?

Wo der Aggroreset zum Glücksspiel wird, weil der Boß durchaus mal diese Fähigkeit ignoriert, da kann man nicht von "Klassenbeherrschung" sprechen. Da brauche ich eine Anzeige, ob das geklappt hat oder nicht - ansonsten bin ich genauso tot wie eventuell der gesamte Raid (siehe Emalon, wo man zumindest in Rnds jede DPS braucht). 

Wenn Bosskämpfe Stunden dauern dürfen, ist jegliche Zurückhaltung in Hinsicht "Schadenmachen" in Ordnung - nicht aber, wenn man nur 7 Minuten wie im Falle "Emalon" Zeit hat! Man sollte nicht Schuhe mit Hochhäusern vergleichen!

Als "SV" procce ich - irgendwo in der gesamten mindestens 3-zeiligen Buffed-Leiste verborgen. "LnL" haut im Bosskampf manchmal nur 2-3 Male rein (jupp, dafür habe ich das Add-On "Power-Aura"; dann bekomme ich das sofort mit), weil es glücksabhängig ist - und manchmal gleich mehrmals hintereinander. Ebenso mein "Spiegel"; ebenso mein "Treffsicherheits-Dingens". Da ist nix mit "Konstant"; der SV-Jäger ist dermaßen außer Kontrolle, daß es nur geil ist - wenn man Omen hat! Ob meine Prioritäten-Liste bei den Schüssen anschließend auch für das entsprechend befriedigende Ergebnis gesorgt hat, darf ich dann "Recount" entnehmen - und das variiert natürlich abhängig von der Procc-Liste meiner Fähigkeiten (wie erwähnt, ist der SV-Jäger bereits bei der Skillung "chancenabhängig").

Wo eine Klasse nicht abschätzbar ist, weil eben ein Großteil glücksabhängig ist (Krit, LnL, Totstellen), da kann man nix beherrschen; da braucht man Anzeigen. Entweder mache ich weniger Schaden, weil ich gaaaanz vorsichtig bin (siehe Emalon: 7 Minuten!) - oder ich verlasse mich auf die Anzeige von "Omen", die neben mir 24 anderen Leuten, die sich ebenfalls eine Menge Mühe geben, den *rsch rettet.

Davon abgesehen ist "SV" in der derzeitigen Talentverteilung Blizzards (kann sich ja jeden Patch wieder ändern) das geilste, was ich je als Jäger gespielt habe: Nix langweilige Rota, sondern wie angemerkt "Prioritäten-Liste". Und dabei bewegen, wenn es der Boss erfordert. Und danach, wenn der Boss liegt, im "Recount" feststellen, daß man alles richtig gemacht hat.


----------



## Tyrnaar (9. Mai 2009)

Ich denke, dass es uns ohne allen besser ginge.
Mir als Tank kann es nun, seit durch WotLK Aggro einfach rausgepatcht wurde, jedenfalls egal sein... früher war es einfach nur grauenhaft, wie es DDs zum overnuken animierte.


----------



## BimmBamm (9. Mai 2009)

Tyrnaar schrieb:


> Mir als Tank kann es nun, seit durch WotLK Aggro einfach rausgepatcht wurde, jedenfalls egal sein... früher war es einfach nur grauenhaft, wie es DDs zum overnuken animierte.



Mal abgesehen, daß ich ebenfalls (Krieger-)Tank (und Bäumchen-Heiler) spiele: Jeder halbwegs brauchbar gespielte SV-Jäger (und auch der MM-Jäger, mit dem ich im Raid zusammenspiele) klaut Dir durchaus in manchen Fällen die Aggro. Bei Bosskämpfen darf ich mich dauernd totstellen; ordne mich alsbald jedoch wieder sehr weit oben ein, um mich wiederum totzustellen.

Es ist durchaus richtig, daß der Jäger eine Menge Aggro trotz vergleichbar niedrigerer DPS (im Vergleich zu manchen Kriegern oder Shadows) aufbaut: Er hat ja Aggro-Reset und soll ihn nutzen. 

"Omen" und "Recount" zeigen zumindest dem SV-Jäger die Grenzen auf. Wer natürlich nur ein paar Heroes oder Naxx macht; wem es reicht, da halbwegs problemlos durchzukommen, der braucht keine Add-Ons. Ein "Enrage"-Boss wie "Emalon", der von allen Schadenshändlern im Bestfall 3k DPS abverlangt, um sicher gelegt zu werden, der möchte allerdings auch von entsprechenden Tools ausgewertet werden, wo denn die Schwächen liegen. Bei "Emalon" reicht es eben nicht, die "Adds" schnell genug zu legen - auch der Boss muß in vorgegebener Zeit geschafft werden; und das erreicht man nur mit entsprechender DPS! 

Die Schwachstellen zeigt eben "Recount" an. In der Gilde kann ich dann mit dem entsprechenden Mitgliedern ihre Chars durchnehmen - in Rnds schmeisse ich sowas einfach 'raus, weil DDs gibt es wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## Knallfix (9. Mai 2009)

recount kann toll sein.
wenn man bei zb thadius whiped, man vergelter ist und einsam und allein die friendly fire leiste anführt.
irgendein oberschlauer wird kommen und sagen "du bist schuld, du killst die leute".
gibt man ihm den hinweis mal in die details zu schauen, wird man von dieser person den ganzen rest vom raid nichts mehr hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vispi (9. Mai 2009)

ab und an ist Recount sehr wohl wichtig 

natürlich kann man es auch übertreiben und in den Raids wo ich bisher war ist es auch ausdrücklich untersagt den DPS Meter im Channel zuposten da man ja Raiden möchte und nicht unter zwangsdruck leiden soll

und wenn jeder sich anstrengen würde wäre eine der artige kontrolle auch nicht nötig

leider gibt es Spieler in wow die mehr oder weniger alles vor dem PC machen im Raid außer sich auf den Boss zu konzentrieren 

als Tank erkennt man sofort wenn dieser pennt und nicht 100% gibt als Heiler auch nur als DPS´ler nicht und da kommt Recount zutragen

ich hab keinen PLan warum Leute damit ein Problem haben und wie bitte Schwanzvergleich ? ich les solche Sätze immer meistens von Leuten die DPS mäßig nen kleineres Problem haben

Recount ist nur ein Werkzeug zur Optimierung

außerdem kann Recount nix dafür das Blizz Encounter geschaffen hat wo ein gewisser DPS wert vorhanden sein muss recount bietet nur den Abgleich


----------



## Byakko (9. Mai 2009)

> Jäger, Survival-geskillt. Explosiv-Schuß, "Schwarzer Pfeil". Beides dottet; beides krittet (Jagdgesellschaft leuchtet wild auf). Totstellen ist durch.
> 
> Kurze Frage: Woher weiß ich abgesehen vom Omen, wo ich in der Aggro-Liste stehe? Das sollte mir jemand, der ein wenig vergleichbares Spiel wie FF mit stundenlangen Bosskämpfen durchgezockt hat, wo es in WoW allerdings einen "Enrage"-Timer gibt, doch durchaus genauso aus dem FF beantworten können. Auf das Glück verlassen?
> 
> ...



Wer hat gesagt das es dort keinen Enrage gibt? Gut ok, dort heißt es nur Rage ist aber von gleicher Bedeutung nämlich Wipe innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden.
Du lernst mit der Zeit einfach damit umzugehen und du bekommst ein Gefühl dafür was zuviel ist. Dort gibt es genauso Dots, Crits und der gleichen und von SV Jäger kannst du mir gerne mehr erzählen, den Spiele ich auch. 


Aber um es auch mal von der anderen Seite zu begutachten, glaubst du ohne Tools wie Recount und Omen wären die Enrage Timer so kurz?
Hätte Blizzard dann wirklich diesen Weg eingeschlagen wenn die Community sie nicht dazu gedrängt hätte?

Edith sagt: 


> außerdem kann Recount nix dafür das Blizz Encounter geschaffen hat wo ein gewisser DPS wert vorhanden sein muss recount bietet nur den Abgleich



Habe das eben leider überlesen aber Tools wie Recount können sehr wohl was dafür das WoW sich in diese Richtung entwickelt hat.


----------



## Ahramanyu (9. Mai 2009)

Byakko schrieb:


> Habe das eben leider überlesen aber Tools wie Recount können sehr wohl was dafür das WoW sich in diese Richtung entwickelt hat.


In diese Information nimmst du woher genau?


----------



## Byakko (10. Mai 2009)

Weil Blizzard, auch wenn es immer angezweifelt wird, sehr wohl auf sein User hört und beobachtet was die User machen.
Um das zu erkennen braucht man sich, um mal was aktuelles zu nehmen, die Ulduar "nerfs" angucken.
Blizzard hat ein Auge drauf wie viele Leute den Content schaffen und baut es so das die Mehrheit Erfolg haben kann.

Wenn es nun solche Add-Ons wie Recount und Omen nicht geben würde, ich nehme jetzt mal Omen für das Beispiel, hätte Blizzard den Schwierigkeitsgrad so gesetzt das auch mal jemand sterben kann, da es nunmal immer passieren kann jemand kurzzeitig das Gefühl für die Hate-Line verliert bzw. der Tank einen durchhänger hat.

Das gleiche kann man aber auch auf Recount beziehen, denn woher weiss man genau wieviel Damage man macht und was man tun muß um das allerletzte theoretisch mögliche bißchen Damage aus dem Char zu holen? Genau man tut es nicht und viele würden ohne solche Tools Ihre Spielweise bei weitem nicht so optimieren können wie es mit diesen Tools der Fall ist, sprich der Durchschnittliche Damage von jedem wäre niedriger und Blizzard würde die Enragetimer, die HP oder was auch immer ändern damit die Mehrheit der Spieler es schaffen kann.


----------



## ReWahn (10. Mai 2009)

Byakko schrieb:


> Wer hat gesagt das es dort keinen Enrage gibt? Gut ok, dort heißt es nur Rage ist aber von gleicher Bedeutung nämlich Wipe innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden.
> Du lernst mit der Zeit einfach damit umzugehen und du bekommst ein Gefühl dafür was zuviel ist. Dort gibt es genauso Dots, Crits und der gleichen und von SV Jäger kannst du mir gerne mehr erzählen, den Spiele ich auch.
> 
> 
> ...



enragetimer sind die existenzberechtigung eines dds. gäbe es sie nicht, könnte man jeden boss gechillt mit 5 tanks und 20 healern runterzergen.
bosse ohne enrage haben andere mechaniken, die die dauer beschränken oder den einsatz einer gewissen zahl dds erzwingen.
diese mechaniken gibt es bereits seit WoW Classic, sie entstand definitiv nicht durch addon-trends.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Mai 2009)

Im Gegenteil, wer Classic gespielt hat wird ja sicher noch die vielen Bosse kennen mit ihren geheimnisvollen Timern die man ohne DBM garnicht legen konnte.


----------



## Dryadris (11. Mai 2009)

Recount sollte ein Tool zur Optimierung von Rotationen, Gruppenzusammenstellungen oder Auffinden von Defiziten sein.
Verwendet wird Recount jedoch zum Angeben und Flamen, leider.

Die meisten Spieler die Recount benutzen kommen doch, jetzt mal hart gesagt, nicht über die ersten beiden Seiten raus, wobei der Blick wohl hauptsächlich nur auf der 2ten Seite hängen bleibt, nämlich den DPS. Gemachter Schaden bekommt den zweiten Blick und das wars dann aber auch schon. 

Ich hab schon so oft in Gruppen erlebt, egal ob als Mage oder Pala, dass später angemerkt wurde, warum denn die anderen mehr Schaden gemacht hatten als ich, wo ich doch besser equipt wäre. Als Antwort hab ich dann oft genug lediglich die Anzahl der Entfluchungen oder Unterbrechungen gepostet, wo meist nur mein Name zu finden war. 

Der massive Einsatz von Recount hat leider dazu geführt, besonders im Zusammenhang von DPS-Abfragen, dass viele DDs das perfekte *Gruppenspiel* verlernt haben. Hauptsache ganz oben in den DPS, sollen doch die Heiler die Flüche/Gifte/usw wegheilen. Ganz viel Schaden machen, am besten auf Mobs auf die sonst keiner zielt um auch ja den meisten Schaden zu verursachen, soll sich doch der Tank drum kümmern die Aggro wieder zu bekommen. CC, ablenkender Schuß usw... Wozu? Macht doch keinen Schaden und man könnte ja in den DPS/gemachter Schaden nach hinten fallen.

Recount gibts schon lange Zeit, aber erst seit WOTLK ist es zu einem "Ich hab den längsten"-Tool verkommen. Im Großen und Ganzen muss man wohl für diese Entwicklung die Schuld einzig und alleine in der Community suchen, denn die ist es die mit "Suchen DD mit 3k+ DPS für Naxx 10er" die Chats zuspammen und nicht Blizzard die Bossen einen Enragetimer verpasst haben. Die gabs früher auch schon und trotzdem wurde nie einer nach DPS gefragt sondern nach, in meinen Augen, entscheidendere Dinge (Hitcap zb für DDs). 

Für Leute die meinen Recount sei ein Pflichtaddon für jeden Spieler, der sollte auch bitte sämtliche gelieferte Daten anschauen und auswerten und nicht einen Spieler anhand einer einzigen Zahl zu beurteilen. CC zur rechten Zeit, Heiler unterstützen wenn man es denn kann, Entfluchen/Entgiften wenn man dazu fähig ist und alles was sonst zu einem perfekten *Gruppenspiel* gehört sind genauso entscheidend über Sieg oder Niederlage. Was bringt einem Raid ein zb Mage der in den DPS ganz oben steht, aber sich zu fein ist mal zu entfluchen? 

Ich kann jetzt schon wetten, dass jetzt wieder einer kommt mit von wegen "Ja aber Boss xyz brauch eine bestimmte DPS sonst ist er nicht zu schaffen". Solche Bosse gibt es, ohne Zweifel, aber es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass die DPS mittlerweile höher bewertet werden, als das Beherrschen der Klasse. Sch*** egal ob der DD die Gruppe unterstützt (Klassenfähigkeiten wie Magie bannen etc), hauptsache er fährt gute DPS.


----------

